# Just one time..Driveler #146



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2014)

Here`s to good hunts, a cold winter, plenty to eat, and good fires.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

NIC started a Driveler!!!!!!!!!!!
Look at you!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

i think i just passed out... did that just happen?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i think i just passed out... did that just happen?


 yeah it did!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2014)

This is gonna be epic. 
Love me some Allman Bro's.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

Imma told yall, I really have enjoyed the weather these past couple of weeks.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This is gonna be epic.
> Love me some Allman Bro's.


I think it needs to be made a sticky when we close it out, just for prosperity sake!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Imma told yall, I really have enjoyed the weather these past couple of weeks.


now it's back to summer weather..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Imma told yall, I really have enjoyed the weather these past couple of weeks.



It's posed to be 85 here today!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I think it needs to be made a sticky when we close it out, just for prosperity sake!
> 
> now it's back to summer weather..............


x 2
and i like it.. coolish morning and afternoons, the smell of fresh dug pnuts. heavy dew/fog.. LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's posed to be 85 here today!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

im curious how elfiihasnt banned hdm03 yet after that major upset in the polls


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2014)

Next thing Nic will be starting Billy threads........


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im curious how elfiihasnt banned hdm03 yet after that major upset in the polls



They needed over 500k votes


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Next thing Nic will be starting Billy threads........


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Next thing Nic will be starting Billy threads........





Nah, them boys don`t like me much.  

How long these Driveler threads been around? 7, maybe 8 years, something like that. Even Ol` Milkman started one. I figgered it was time. This one`ll be my first and last.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s to good hunts, a cold winter, plenty to eat, and good fires.





Most excellent bro !! I'm from Macon and followed da "Bros" for years.  When Cher married Gregg they lived right down the road from us, folks use to steal dirt out of their yard.

They're buried at Rose Hill Cemetary ( so is my dad) one of the prettiest cemetaries in Bibb county, overlooks/borders the Ocmulgee River.

Duane and bro's are buried there. Folks use to smoke weed and leave the "roaches" on their grave sites.

That's a fact !!! 


Thanks for the memories !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, them boys don`t like me much.
> 
> How long these Driveler threads been around? 7, maybe 8 years, something like that. Even Ol` Milkman started one. I figgered it was time. This one`ll be my first and last.





I'm thankan Snowbabe, Nicole started the first one ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Most excellent bro !! I'm from Macon and followed da "Bros" for years.  When Cher married Gregg they lived right down the road from us, folks use to steal dirt out of their yard.
> 
> They're buried at Rose Hill Cemetary ( so is my dad) one of the prettiest cemetaries in Bibb county, overlooks/borders the Ocmulgee River.
> 
> ...



We were in Daytona back in the early 80's and went to this hole in the wall bar. Gregg walks in the back door and pulls a bar stool up in the middle of the bar and just starts playing and singing. It was pretty cool. We tried to get his autograph, but he had lots of folks standing around him when he would go out back and take a toke, I mean break.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Nic startin a Driveler  . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, them boys don`t like me much.
> 
> How long these Driveler threads been around? 7, maybe 8 years, something like that. Even Ol` Milkman started one. I figgered it was time. This one`ll be my first and last.


A little over six, started the latter part of the first year I joined and yep, Snowy started the first one......... after the chat room exploded!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic startin a Driveler  . . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 808406


----------



## bigdaddyga (Oct 8, 2014)

Top of the mornin' to all yall fine dribblas!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s to good hunts, a cold winter, plenty to eat, and good fires.





Keebs said:


> NIC started a Driveler!!!!!!!!!!!
> Look at you!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> i think i just passed out... did that just happen?





Keebs said:


> yeah it did!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> This is gonna be epic.
> Love me some Allman Bro's.





Keebs said:


> I think it needs to be made a sticky when we close it out, just for prosperity sake!





Nicodemus said:


> Nah, them boys don`t like me much.
> 
> How long these Driveler threads been around? 7, maybe 8 years, something like that. Even Ol` Milkman started one. I figgered it was time. This one`ll be my first and last.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Most excellent bro !! I'm from Macon and followed da "Bros" for years.  When Cher married Gregg they lived right down the road from us, folks use to steal dirt out of their yard.
> 
> They're buried at Rose Hill Cemetary ( so is my dad) one of the prettiest cemetaries in Bibb county, overlooks/borders the Ocmulgee River.
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm thankan Snowbabe, Nicole started the first one ??





NOW I AM REALLY GLAD THAT I LOGGED BACK ON THIS MORNING FOR THIS ONE !!!!!

All of you must realize that it took a "BLOOD MOON" to make this "Earth Shattering" event to happen this morning.  

Heck, I thought that I would grow old and probably die from "shocking myself to death" with that dang flashlight/stun gun gismo of mine BEFORE I ever saw Nicodemis start a "Driveler Thread".  Nic, you picked the right title for this thread and also the right song for this Driveler Thread too.  Good Going and here's to YOU.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2014)

bigdaddyga said:


> Top of the mornin' to all yall fine dribblas!



How you doin


----------



## bigdaddyga (Oct 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How you doin



Good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We were in Daytona back in the early 80's and went to this hole in the wall bar. Gregg walks in the back door and pulls a bar stool up in the middle of the bar and just starts playing and singing. It was pretty cool. We tried to get his autograph, but he had lots of folks standing around him when he would go out back and take a toke, I mean break.





Well you aint gonna believe this one, but about 30 sumpin years ago I was in KeyWest and got HIGHHHH with Jimmy Buffetttttttttt . . .  No lie.




bigdaddyga said:


> Top of the mornin' to all yall fine dribblas!





Welcome back eyerectum !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well you aint gonna believe this one, but about 30 sumpin years ago I was in KeyWest and got HIGHHHH with Jimmy Buffetttttttttt . . .  No lie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe it. 
He hangs around Apalachicola a lot too. We went in a antique store and the store clerk told us Jimmy Buffet had JUST left.  She said he hangs out there all the time.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 8, 2014)

bigdaddyga said:


> Top of the mornin' to all yall fine dribblas!



What up bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I believe it.
> He hangs around Apalachicola a lot too. We went in a antique store and the store clerk told us Jimmy Buffet had JUST left.  She said he hangs out there all the time.





Love me some Jimma !!  Got his own plane and pilots it too, course he's crash landed a time or two . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

chips for lunch


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2014)

What is on the lunch menu?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, them boys don`t like me much.
> 
> How long these Driveler threads been around? 7, maybe 8 years, something like that. Even Ol` Milkman started one. I figgered it was time. This one`ll be my first and last.



I like ya Nic, come be useless anytime.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

I REALLY need to crash, but what the hay, I'll hang with ya'll anuddr minute . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Ohhhhhhh NOOOOOOOO , Pooh want's to play . . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Most excellent bro !! I'm from Macon and followed da "Bros" for years.  When Cher married Gregg they lived right down the road from us, folks use to steal dirt out of their yard.
> 
> They're buried at Rose Hill Cemetary ( so is my dad) one of the prettiest cemetaries in Bibb county, overlooks/borders the Ocmulgee River.
> 
> ...



My Dad taught their youngest brother. Not sure if it was in high school or college.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 8, 2014)

My dad grew up in Macon too. They lived off heard ave. I think its on the south side.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hot pocket. 
Speakin of hot pockets......................Where in the tar nation is STRANG


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

hom03 will be ehre soon, he loves pooh


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2014)

QUACK!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

thats a new pooh, much different...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> QUACK!!!






Whaaaaaaaaaaa ???


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaa ???



I dang near got choked on my lunch b/c of you!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What is on the lunch menu?


ham, greens, butter beans & chicken & dumplins..........


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ham, greens, butter beans & chicken & dumplins..........






All I had was a sandwich & chips.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> QUACK!!!





FINALLY, Crickett got to see da Pooh !!!! 



Lil fella just gotz hiz pantz on backwardzzz . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I dang near got choked on my lunch b/c of you!!!





Don't feel bad, I dang near 'bout got banned 'cause of that lil yella fella . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ham, greens, butter beans & chicken & dumplins..........





You WIN, dang that sounds GOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> All I had was a sandwich & chips.





Hooked On Quack said:


> You WIN, dang that sounds GOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!


 it started out as 1/2 a tuna sammich & 1/2 cup of mater soup, thankfully there was a "left ova" plate in the fridge........ love it when *good folk* leave you a plate after a reunion! forgot to get me any tater salad and now I'm full!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey ccherry.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

coffee, still hungry


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2014)

dang keens you win hands down


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2014)

boloney sammich


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Long time no sleep, good day/night all !!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2014)

night Unk


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2014)

The poopers pooped a P


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2014)

Crap......i missed da pooh???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2014)

At least they spelt chicken right.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2014)

lol-ing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

8 jalapeno  poopers sounds bad...  lets not forget they spelled jalapeno wrong too...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

the more i read that the more painful sounds..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hankus done got me wanting a fried bologna sammich.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hankus done got me wanting a fried bologna sammich.


I want some peach cobbler.........


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 8, 2014)

Afternoon everybody.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 8, 2014)

Headed to POP eyes.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2014)

hey k-man!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice one Nic


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hey k-man!



Is it safe over here, I think they fixen to shut-down sumpan sum whera.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 8, 2014)

Good job Nic, how's that retiring thing working out?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

I woud like to note that Nic remembered da smiley and mrusic on his first and only driveler


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

just me and dirt and hes got a strange look in his eye...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I woud like to note that Nic remembered da smiley and mrusic on his first and only driveler


  he did a LOT better than others......... that will remain nameless, myself included!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

DERTTTTTTT!!! Where you at?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Good job Nic, how's that retiring thing working out?





I had the phone took out. I fish when I want to. I hunt when I want to. I grow a fine garden. I watch storms build up in the western skies and just set back and enjoy em. I loaf around a lot. I generally walk off into the swamp several times a week both here and at the cabin and just relax. I only go to town if we need staples or chicken feed. The Redhead sleeps better and worries less because she knows they`s a better`n average chance now I won`t come home in a box (I didn`t realize that till not long ago). We do a little travelin` here and yonder. Life is good.

It really is, and it only gets better every day. Some folks retire and set and ponder. Not me. I don`t just exist, I live.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I had the phone took out. I fish when I want to. I hunt when I want to. I grow a fine garden. I watch storms build up in the western skies and just set back and enjoy em. I loaf around a lot. I generally walk off into the swamp several times a week both here and at the cabin and just relax. I only go to town if we need staples or chicken feed. The Redhead sleeps better and worries less because she knows they`s a better`n average chance now I won`t come home in a box (I didn`t realize that till not long ago). We do a little travelin` here and yonder. Life is good.
> 
> It really is, and it only gets better every day. Some folks retire and set and ponder. Not me. _*I don`t just exist, I live.*_


 that's the way it's supposed to be!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2014)

Nic is truly living the dream.


----------



## rydert (Oct 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> DERTTTTTTT!!! Where you at?



I'm Here....... I'm Kinda scared to post in Nic's driveler....it might be a trap.......


----------



## rydert (Oct 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Nic is truly living the dream.



True dat!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I had the phone took out. I fish when I want to. I hunt when I want to. I grow a fine garden. I watch storms build up in the western skies and just set back and enjoy em. I loaf around a lot. I generally walk off into the swamp several times a week both here and at the cabin and just relax. I only go to town if we need staples or chicken feed. The Redhead sleeps better and worries less because she knows they`s a better`n average chance now I won`t come home in a box (I didn`t realize that till not long ago). We do a little travelin` here and yonder. Life is good.
> 
> It really is, and it only gets better every day. Some folks retire and set and ponder. Not me. I don`t just exist, I live.


Now THAT sounds like what retirement is spose to be!


rydert said:


> I'm Here....... I'm Kinda scared to post in Nic's driveler....it might be a trap.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

man its hot outside..  summer is here


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> I'm Here....... I'm Kinda scared to post in Nic's driveler....it might be a trap.......


 remember, he's the "kinder, gentler Nic" now a days!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> FINALLY, Crickett got to see da Pooh !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lil fella just gotz hiz pantz on backwardzzz . . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't feel bad, I dang near 'bout got banned 'cause of that lil yella fella . . .







havin_fun_huntin said:


> 8 jalapeno  poopers sounds bad...  lets not forget they spelled jalapeno wrong too...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> man its hot outside..  summer is here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

durt you aint gotta be skeered of Nic, sut stay outt hawk range


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2014)

Ok..... y'all don't laugh at our redneck counter tops. Hubby's gonna get my sink in later tonight & hopefully move the fridge from the dining room to the kitchen.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

Billy did cricketts countertops


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Nic i know alot of good men that work to their grave. Enjoy it, which i know you will.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Billy did cricketts countertops



No No


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Chuckwagon sammich and fries


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Chuckwagon sammich and fries



no cheese??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> No No


Wow. That looks sooooooo much better than before. 


mudracing101 said:


> Chuckwagon sammich and fries


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Ok..... y'all don't laugh at our redneck counter tops. Hubby's gonna get my sink in later tonight & hopefully move the fridge from the dining room to the kitchen.


I think they look great!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> no cheese??


Of course it had cheese.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. That looks sooooooo much better than before.



Kinda like a hamburger, except it is a fried steak on a bun with lettuce cheese and tomato. Pretty ole good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Irish coffee!!! 



What'd I miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



 It never gets old 
Hey Jeffro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Irish coffee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What'd I miss?



Nic bit a handicap deer and it whooped the tar out of him.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Irish coffee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What'd I miss?


besides me? 


mudracing101 said:


> Nic bit a handicap deer and it whooped the tar out of him.


Don't forget Quack got bloodied from a deer too, to, two!
OH and the biggest........... didja notice the editor of this driveler?!?!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Yep, Nic done started a driveler. We found out if ya camping with the Hornets keep your stuff locked up, even your chairs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> It never gets old
> Hey Jeffro!!!!!!!!!





mudracing101 said:


> Nic bit a handicap deer and it whooped the tar out of him.



I heard dat, Mudro!!!  

bOOM bOOM, I haven't read back as of yet, but from the bits and pieces so far Eye Wreckin I'mon have to. Looks like some funny stuff up in here.

Not to mention Nic starting this Fine thread with a great band and song. 

Also Mud, whenever Nic is around use that tarzan yell and throw out an "UNGOWA" ery now and then, and he'll back down a tad......he'll know what it means


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> besides me?
> 
> Don't forget Quack got bloodied from a deer too, to, two!
> OH and the biggest........... didja notice the editor of this driveler?!?!!



 You was right at the top of the list Honey chile! 

I sho did.....almost couldn believe it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard dat, Mudro!!!
> 
> bOOM bOOM, I haven't read back as of yet, but from the bits and pieces so far Eye Wreckin I'mon have to. Looks like some funny stuff up in here.
> 
> ...


10 4 i'll try to remember that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey msH tu tu! 


You tootoo dert!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>


Jeff fa fa in da house.


mudracing101 said:


> It never gets old
> Hey Jeffro!!!!!!!!!


It sho don't I  ERY time.


mudracing101 said:


> Yep, Nic done started a driveler. We found out if ya camping with the Hornets keep your stuff locked up, even your chairs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

dert = dert tootoo


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff fa fa in da house.
> 
> It sho don't I  ERY time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Wasn't home 2 mins and Bert poked 2 holes in my hand he was so excited to see me. Started leakin like a sieve. 

I'mon have a hard time lettin that pooch get away from here.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You was right at the top of the list Honey chile!
> 
> I sho did.....almost couldn believe it.


keebs=blushin................ 


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Stayed on da camera bus too long last nite.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> keebs=blushin................



msH tu tu = mad face


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard dat, Mudro!!!
> 
> bOOM bOOM, I haven't read back as of yet, but from the bits and pieces so far Eye Wreckin I'mon have to. Looks like some funny stuff up in here.
> 
> ...






 


Since this seems to be somewhat of a momentous occasion, reckon ol` Brother Robert would do a Daily Driveler this evenin` for us, just for old time`s sake?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

All our dogs have nicknames:

Maggie = MooMoo

Boudreaux = BooBoo

Bert = PooPoo


----------



## rydert (Oct 8, 2014)

Chief O........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Since this seems to be somewhat of a momentous occasion, reckon ol` Brother Robert would do a Daily Driveler this evenin` for us, just for old time`s sake?



That would be awesome!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Since this seems to be somewhat of a momentous occasion, reckon ol` Brother Robert would do a Daily Driveler this evenin` for us, just for old time`s sake?





How you doin this fine afternoon Sir Nicodemus? 

Now that would be icing on the cake right there!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2014)

Well after lunch I sat too quietly in the chair and fell asleep for a long cat nap.   Now there is no get up and go in this body.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

bOOM bOOM = cheeta.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I had the phone took out. I fish when I want to. I hunt when I want to. I grow a fine garden. I watch storms build up in the western skies and just set back and enjoy em. I loaf around a lot. I generally walk off into the swamp several times a week both here and at the cabin and just relax. I only go to town if we need staples or chicken feed. The Redhead sleeps better and worries less because she knows they`s a better`n average chance now I won`t come home in a box (I didn`t realize that till not long ago). We do a little travelin` here and yonder. Life is good.
> 
> It really is, and it only gets better every day. Some folks retire and set and ponder. Not me. I don`t just exist, I live.




Live ON brother !!!  Tell my Redhead I said HIGH !!!

Don't think I'll ever get to where you are.





Crickett said:


> Ok..... y'all don't laugh at our redneck counter tops. Hubby's gonna get my sink in later tonight & hopefully move the fridge from the dining room to the kitchen.





Ain't nuttin wrong wit that gal friend !!! Looks fine to me !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> All our dogs have nicknames:
> 
> Maggie = MooMoo
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well after lunch I sat too quietly in the chair and fell asleep for a long cat nap.   Now there is no get up and go in this body.



That's what happens when you are on that forced week off, mr gobblin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Grrrrrrrr, went to bed at 11 woke up at 2 . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



We thought about DooDoo, but it didn rhyme with Bert.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How you doin this fine afternoon Sir Nicodemus?
> 
> Now that would be icing on the cake right there!










Hooked On Quack said:


> Live ON brother !!!  Tell my Redhead I said HIGH !!!
> 
> Don't think I'll ever get to where you are.
> 
> ...




The Redhead say "HIGH"!!  


Ma Hen, Miss Mandy, ya`ll commence to workin` on him. He`s online.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2014)

Well, look at the time. It's hot enough for a sho nuff CANNONBALL today.


But I might go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I got a hot date Friday night.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Stayed on da camera bus too long last nite.


anything left?


Nicodemus said:


> Since this seems to be somewhat of a momentous occasion, reckon ol` Brother Robert would do a Daily Driveler this evenin` for us, just for old time`s sake?


 I bet if YOU asked him he would!




gobbleinwoods said:


> Well after lunch I sat too quietly in the chair and fell asleep for a long cat nap.   Now there is no get up and go in this body.


don't that just suck?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr, went to bed at 11 woke up at 2 . .


your "normal" 3 hours............ 


Jeff C. said:


> We thought about DooDoo, but it didn rhyme with Bert.


 but PooPoo does??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead say "HIGH"!!
> 
> 
> Ma Hen, Miss Mandy, ya`ll commence to workin` on him. He`s online.



I give up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr, went to bed at 11 woke up at 2 . .



Went to bed @ 4 woke up @ 8, realized I missed my flt. Talk about a Grrrrrrrrr. 

Got ready real quick, jumped on 1st shuttle to air port, walked up to the ticket counter and told them I missed my flt. Ticket agent had me on the next flt, no charge, walked up to the gate waited 5 mins and boarded da plane.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

why you called me a cat?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> why you called me a cat?



You don't know who Cheeta was?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> anything left?
> 
> I bet if YOU asked him he would!
> 
> ...




I ain`t battin` my eyes at him. Ya`ll do it!  



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I give up.




I`ll make Klem give you a hug if you will.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm sorry bOOM bOOM, maybe it was Jane.



Where's Hom03?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm sorry bOOM bOOM, maybe it was Jane.
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Hom03?



No No


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, look at the time. It's hot enough for a sho nuff CANNONBALL today.
> 
> 
> But I might go
> ...



What time should I be there?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2014)

Crickett, gonna be a nice kitchen!  

You gonna get some more layin` hens?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. That looks sooooooo much better than before.





Keebs said:


> I think they look great!



Thanks y'all! 



Jeff C. said:


> All our dogs have nicknames:
> 
> Maggie = MooMoo
> 
> ...



We call Max=Maxy Moo & Roxy=CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored. New pup doesn't have a nickname yet but we sometimes slip up & call her Trudy(our old Feist) instead of Annie. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Live ON brother !!!  Tell my Redhead I said HIGH !!!
> 
> Don't think I'll ever get to where you are.
> 
> ...


Thanks! 



Nicodemus said:


> Crickett, gonna be a nice kitchen!
> 
> You gonna get some more layin` hens?


Thank you! Probably won't get any for a while. Sure do miss them!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, look at the time. It's hot enough for a sho nuff CANNONBALL today.
> 
> 
> But I might go
> ...


yeah?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

*Ohhhh Wobeeerrrttt!!!!!!!*


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2014)

Well dangit....I can't say what we call Roxy! It's not even a bad word.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

Paging Bamaboy......... Bama to the Driveler, please............


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Well dangit....I can't say what we call Roxy! It's not even a bad word.


 you know there are ways to type it so it doesn't hit the censor, right?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you know there are ways to type it so it doesn't hit the censor, right?





Ok it starts with a "T" & sounds like word.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Ok..... y'all don't laugh at our redneck counter tops. Hubby's gonna get my sink in later tonight & hopefully move the fridge from the dining room to the kitchen.



Nuttin wrong with them countertops Ms Crickyy......You do whachoo gotta do! I like that........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

i just so happen to know someone else with wood counter tops, theirs is fine looking to Crickett, i was just teasin


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Ok it starts with a "T" & sounds like word.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Paging Bamaboy......... Bama to the Driveler, please............



Bama Bama Bama Bama Bama Bama Bama


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin wrong with them countertops Ms Crickyy......You do whachoo gotta do! I like that........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

ry?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin wrong with them countertops Ms Crickyy......You do whachoo gotta do! I like that........



Thanks Jeff fa fa! Landlord will get real counter tops later. He just kinda maxed out his budget on a new roof, a new a/c & new carpet for us. We know the counter tops can wait.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Mud = scary zombie avatar


----------



## rydert (Oct 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Ok it starts with a "T" & sounds like word.



Tord?.......I don't get it.........


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i just so happen to know someone else with wood counter tops, theirs is fine looking to Crickett, i was just teasin



I knew that silly!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

crown her folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thanks Jeff fa fa! Landlord will get real counter tops later. He just kinda maxed out his budget on a new roof, a new a/c & new carpet for us. We know the counter tops can wait.



I know yall have gone through a bunch of bull dinky over all of this moving fiasco.....hang in there!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

he said dinky..
i loled four realz


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> Tord?.......I don't get it.........







Jeff C. said:


> I know yall have gone through a bunch of bull dinky over all of this moving fiasco.....hang in there!



It's all finally starting to work out! The kids love this neighborhood much better than the other. Lots of other kids for them to play with. Our yard is the hang out spot so all the kids ride their bikes & scooters right here & I can keep an eye on my own kids.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he said dinky..
> i loled four realz


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

bOOM bOOM = silly


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he said dinky..
> i loled four realz


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Bama Bama Bama Bama Bama Bama Bama


kinda like Beetle Juice Beetle Juice Beetle Juice...............
where is he??? The bat signal must be broken again............. HDM03!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> kinda like Beetle Juice Beetle Juice Beetle Juice...............
> where is he??? The bat signal must be broken again............. HDM03!!!!!



What? What are y'all yelling about? 
I'm hunting right now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Since this seems to be somewhat of a momentous occasion, reckon ol` Brother Robert would do a Daily Driveler this evenin` for us, just for old time`s sake?




Amen !! Ain't nuttin like a Pookie round up !!! 




Crickett said:


> Ok it starts with a "T" & sounds like word.





CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored ??? 




rhbama3 said:


> What? What are y'all yelling about?
> I'm hunting right now.








Pookies huntin . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Wow, you can say crap, but not CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored ???


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, you can say crap, but not CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


>


DELETED ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> DELETED ???



Correct. Quit it.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> What? What are y'all yelling about?
> I'm hunting right now.


Nic, has a request.................


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Amen !! Ain't nuttin like a Pookie round up !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm hunting old members under new names.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> DELETED ???



Re-post it since I didn't see it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Nic, has a request.................



Brother Nic knows i'll always take a request. 









May not do it, but i'll take the request.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Re-post it since I didn't see it.



If he does, i'll delete it again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Homo3 check the clock its stopped.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Brother Nic knows i'll always take a request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Since this seems to be somewhat of a momentous occasion, reckon ol` Brother Robert would do a Daily Driveler this evenin` for us, just for old time`s sake?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Brother Nic knows i'll always take a request.
> 
> May not do it, but i'll take the request.


Now how can you deny such a request as this from our own Nicodemus?


Nicodemus said:


> Since this seems to be somewhat of a momentous occasion, reckon ol` Brother Robert would do a Daily Driveler this evenin` for us, just for old time`s sake?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2014)

i like that


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Hom03?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



Look for Les Miles to try that in the near future.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

hdm03=instigator


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03=instigator



just a curious lil feller


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



i had nothing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

yes, you are curious
and strange..
and funny...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Look for Les Miles to try that in the near future.


you sure he hasn't already........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Correct. Quit it.





hdm03 said:


> Re-post it since I didn't see it.





Ya can't say t u r d, but you can say crap ???  I don't get it ??





Jeff C. said:


>





Love it !!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2014)

that is odd


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you sure he hasn't already........



He's prob. reading this right now. Mustard??


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

What happened????????Some body pushed the wrong buttons.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Bammer gonna band me from the stand . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bammer gonna band me from the stand . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya can't say t u r d, but you can say crap ???  I don't get it ??


old age kickin in?.......... gonna start callin you "Fiestie"


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Keebs you ready, i'm gonna go lock up the back.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Leroy you lock up the front.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

what, sorry, i was selling stuff out the back door


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what, sorry, i was selling stuff out the back door



oh my......


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya can't say censored censored censored censored, but you can say crap ???  I don't get it ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It can be a fine line, but crap can have multiple meanings. The other word has only one meaning and the powers that be deemed long ago that it not be allowed.
So quit using it, doofus.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what, sorry, i was selling stuff out the back door



well lock up while youre back there, i'm leaving.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

bama called quack a doofus.. 
quack had his bright moment for today..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

the store is unlocked, yall help yourselves


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> oh my......



 He opens his self up for it dont he


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Homo3
???????????


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> He opens his self up for it dont he



to easy sometimes


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> He opens his self up for it dont he



    didnt even think bout that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey sugar plum... nice to see you here maam


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2014)

bigdaddyga in da house too


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey Sugar...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs you ready, i'm gonna go lock up the back.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeff fa fa is back.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

Suga in da house!!  Ya'll don't make her laugh though, it hurts...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Shuga Shuga!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 8, 2014)

A little birdie told me that history was made with this Driveler Thread! 

Hope y'all been good. Things here are just as nuts as ever. I've been a nurse for an entire YEAR! Got a sweet gig as a home health nurse for a cute kid in town. Less than 10 min from home. Can't beat that. 

Kids are growin' like weeds. Youngest is 3 now and givin' his mama black eyes already. (I was headbutted in the nose) 

Y'all cross your fingers for me. We're taking our first vacation in, like ever, to the beach with the kids next week. Leaving early Mon morning and returning Thurs. 4 days ad 3 nights of tent camping at St. George Island in Fl. 

Y'all be good! Gotta take the urchins to the park now!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



I seen that, scary, hope they are just being dumb. Hope nothing else.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Bout to starve to def!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey sugar plum... nice to see you here maam



 Howdy!!



mudracing101 said:


> Hey Sugar...



 Hey mud!



Keebs said:


> Suga in da house!!  Ya'll don't make her laugh though, it hurts...........



MAN does it hurt!!



Jeff C. said:


> Shuga Shuga!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2014)

dang....that sucks.  i feel bad for their families


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2014)

Sugar Plum! How you are?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Sugar Plum said:


> A little birdie told me that history was made with this Driveler Thread!
> 
> Hope y'all been good. Things here are just as nuts as ever. I've been a nurse for an entire YEAR! Got a sweet gig as a home health nurse for a cute kid in town. Less than 10 min from home. Can't beat that.
> 
> ...



Yall have FUN!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Sugar Plum! How you are?



A little on the sore side today, but alright! Gettin' ready to take the kids to the park and have a picnic super


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I seen that, scary, hope they are just being dumb. Hope nothing else.



if they walked off together they were ptolly being dumb.  Just hope for their familys sake they are found soon


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout to starve to def!



I'm thawing out some rock shrimp. haven't had any of those little jewels in years and passed a shrimp stand on the way to Panama City. Stopped by there on the way home and picked up 10 pounds.
Rock shrimp scampi for supper.

Then, i guess i'll dust off the printing press.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

Sugar Plum said:


> MAN does it hurt!!


I know it did, ya'll have a good time camping and stop by here more often!!!
Ok, I'm outta here..........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thawing out some rock shrimp. haven't had any of those little jewels in years and passed a shrimp stand on the way to Panama City. Stopped by there on the way home and picked up 10 pounds.
> Rock shrimp scampi for supper.
> 
> Then, i guess i'll dust off the printing press.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall have FUN!!!



I sure hope FUN is what we have! Makin' sure I'm plenty stocked up on Xanax and blood pressure meds, just in case


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> if they walked off together they were ptolly being dumb.  Just hope for their familys sake they are found soon



Thats what i was thinking, but scary for sure.
Later y'all , have a good day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what happens when you are on that forced week off, mr gobblin!



Well I got the leak under the sink fixed along with some other projects then sat down.  Did go out this afternoon and continued the winterizing the cabin so it can be used in Dec, Jan and Feb



rhbama3 said:


> It can be a fine line, but crap can have multiple meanings. The other word has only one meaning and the powers that be deemed long ago that it not be allowed.
> So quit using it, doofus.



Hey bama, post a list  of the banded words so we know which ones not to use.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I know it did, ya'll have a good time camping and stop by here more often!!!
> Ok, I'm outta here..........



 I will


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey suga glad you dropped in to say hello.   Don't be such a stranger.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2014)

Nurse Sugar, ya`ll need to try some surf fishin` while ya`ll there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

right good folks of the driveler, im fixin to lock up go home play with gage and cut grass.  You all have a good night

bad folksof the driveler, yall try to behave!!!  and have a good night also


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Later to the, "As the world turns-daytime Drivelers".


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thawing out some rock shrimp. haven't had any of those little jewels in years and passed a shrimp stand on the way to Panama City. Stopped by there on the way home and picked up 10 pounds.
> Rock shrimp scampi for supper.
> 
> Then, i guess i'll dust off the printing press.



You always eating good gout ain't got you yet?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2014)

Mig, thank you for your kind words earlier today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It can be a fine line, but crap can have multiple meanings. The other word has only one meaning and the powers that be deemed long ago that it not be allowed.
> So quit using it, doofus.





OUCH, stop it . . 




Heyyyyyyyyyyy Shuga !!!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey everybody..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^ Shawty in da house, that no longer calls me . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Is "peckerhead" allowed ??


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2014)

The Daily Driveler- Memorial Edition

Nicodemus the ramblin man, drivelers shocked, weather talk, Hdm03 poll, Quack the allman brothers historian, reminiscing about Snowbabe, eagle eye massive multi-quote, bigdaddyga driveby, H22 driveby( looking for Mrs.H22), lunch menu, Macon talk, Pooh?, Keebsbabe half tuna sammich, jalapeno poopers, Kmckinnie head to Pop eyes, hankus passes out, Nic enjoying retirement,rydirt driveby, crickett's kitchen, Mud likes cheese, tarzan, Jeff fa fa dog bit, Jeffc dogs's names all end in oo, ungowa, Gobble snoozin, Quack mad about not snoozin, "Hi" from the redheaded babe, Mandy cannonballing, Keebs massive multi-quote, flying Jeff, Crickett confused dog, Mud zombie, dinky, Pookie round up, Quack confused by crap, Hdm03 confused by clock, Kardashian trick play( only works in pee wee league), Hdm03 the instigator, crap you can't say, Mud locked up, Sugar Plum update, Keebs Missing girls poster( no joke)  , surf fishing, rock shrimp, W2H driveby, Quack testing profanity bot.

Todays episode brought to you by:
Louies Creepy Van Mobile Emporium- Inventory, price, location, color of van and license plate subject to change.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> The Daily Driveler- Memorial Edition
> 
> Nicodemus the ramblin man, drivelers shocked, weather talk, Hdm03 poll, Quack the allman brothers historian, reminiscing about Snowbabe, eagle eye massive multi-quote, bigdaddyga driveby, H22 driveby( looking for Mrs.H22), lunch menu, Macon talk, Pooh?, Keebsbabe half tuna sammich, jalapeno poopers, Kmckinnie head to Pop eyes, hankus passes out, Nic enjoying retirement,rydirt driveby, crickett's kitchen, Mud likes cheese, tarzan, Jeff fa fa dog bit, Jeffc dogs's names all end in oo, ungowa, Gobble snoozin, Quack mad about not snoozin, "Hi" from the redheaded babe, Mandy cannonballing, Keebs massive multi-quote, flying Jeff, Crickett confused dog, Mud zombie, dinky, Pookie round up, Quack confused by crap, Hdm03 confused by clock, Kardashian trick play( only works in pee wee league), Hdm03 the instigator, crap you can't say, Mud locked up, Sugar Plum update, Keebs Missing girls poster( no joke)  , surf fishing, rock shrimp, W2H driveby, Quack testing profanity bot.
> 
> ...





Now that brings back some memories of this place from years ago. You still got it, Brother Robert. Thank you kindly.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 8, 2014)

U left me out Bammer, I say good mornin! lately.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 8, 2014)

I concur! Nic!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is "peckerhead" allowed ??





rhbama3 said:


> The Daily Driveler- Memorial Edition
> 
> Nicodemus the ramblin man, drivelers shocked, weather talk, Hdm03 poll, Quack the allman brothers historian, reminiscing about Snowbabe, eagle eye massive multi-quote, bigdaddyga driveby, H22 driveby( looking for Mrs.H22), lunch menu, Macon talk, Pooh?, Keebsbabe half tuna sammich, jalapeno poopers, Kmckinnie head to Pop eyes, hankus passes out, Nic enjoying retirement,rydirt driveby, crickett's kitchen, Mud likes cheese, tarzan, Jeff fa fa dog bit, Jeffc dogs's names all end in oo, ungowa, Gobble snoozin, Quack mad about not snoozin, "Hi" from the redheaded babe, Mandy cannonballing, Keebs massive multi-quote, flying Jeff, Crickett confused dog, Mud zombie, dinky, Pookie round up, Quack confused by crap, Hdm03 confused by clock, Kardashian trick play( only works in pee wee league), Hdm03 the instigator, crap you can't say, Mud locked up, Sugar Plum update, Keebs Missing girls poster( no joke)  , surf fishing, rock shrimp, W2H driveby, Quack testing profanity bot.
> 
> ...





Don't ban me bro !!!  Pookie ROCKZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 8, 2014)

Good one Robert, brings back memories of a simpler time and much smaller forum.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Good one Robert, brings back memories of a simpler time and much smaller forum.



Yep!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nurse Sugar, ya`ll need to try some surf fishin` while ya`ll there.



That's EXACTLY what we'll be doin' all week. I miss it dearly! Taking an empty cooler just to bring back the goodies


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 8, 2014)

Sugar Plum said:


> That's EXACTLY what we'll be doin' all week. I miss it dearly! Taking an empty cooler just to bring back the goodies



Hi.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2014)

Sugar Plum said:


> That's EXACTLY what we'll be doin' all week. I miss it dearly! Taking an empty cooler just to bring back the goodies





Seriously, the trout, both speckled and sand, reds, and flounder are doin` right good now. I bet ya`ll can catch a nice mess of fish.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Back off Shawta,  I seen her first.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Seriously, the trout, both speckled and sand, reds, and flounder are doin` right good now. I bet ya`ll can catch a nice mess of fish.





Ready when you are . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ready when you are . . .





Let`s go! We can terrorize the Nurse!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Let`s go! We can terrorize the Nurse!



Y'all let me know how that works out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Let`s go! We can terrorize the Nurse!





I'm gonna let you have this one Nic, dem Nurses scare the snot outta me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

Iv read a few of these from the paxt but  not as good as reading one hot off the press and catching all the referances..  just awesome..   do  these more often bama! 


rhbama3 said:


> The Daily Driveler- Memorial Edition
> 
> Nicodemus the ramblin man, drivelers shocked, weather talk, Hdm03 poll, Quack the allman brothers historian, reminiscing about Snowbabe, eagle eye massive multi-quote, bigdaddyga driveby, H22 driveby( looking for Mrs.H22), lunch menu, Macon talk, Pooh?, Keebsbabe half tuna sammich, jalapeno poopers, Kmckinnie head to Pop eyes, hankus passes out, Nic enjoying retirement,rydirt driveby, crickett's kitchen, Mud likes cheese, tarzan, Jeff fa fa dog bit, Jeffc dogs's names all end in oo, ungowa, Gobble snoozin, Quack mad about not snoozin, "Hi" from the redheaded babe, Mandy cannonballing, Keebs massive multi-quote, flying Jeff, Crickett confused dog, Mud zombie, dinky, Pookie round up, Quack confused by crap, Hdm03 confused by clock, Kardashian trick play( only works in pee wee league), Hdm03 the instigator, crap you can't say, Mud locked up, Sugar Plum update, Keebs Missing girls poster( no joke)  , surf fishing, rock shrimp, W2H driveby, Quack testing profanity bot.
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

Howdy quack, nic, w2h


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Y'all let me know how that works out.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna let you have this one Nic, dem Nurses scare the snot outta me



I might need to rethink this. Needles, ya know....




havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv read a few of these from the paxt but  not as good as reading one hot off the press and catching all the referances..  just awesome..   do  these more often bama!




Brother Bamer has skilz.




havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy quack, nic, w2h



Good evenin`.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

Nic, your crew bout ready for rifle  season?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, your crew bout ready for rifle  season?




Yep, and, and muzzleloader too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, and, and muzzleloader too.



Smoke poles come in saturday doesnt it?
im determined to stick one with the bow this year as a goal.  Then again, my freezer is empty might revert back to the bow after i get a couple in the freezer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Smoke poles come in saturday doesnt it?
> im determined to stick one with the bow this year as a goal.  Then again, my freezer is empty might revert back to the bow after i get a couple in the freezer.





It does, but I`ll be doin` primitive skills demos at Kolomoki Saturday. Sunday or Monday, I`ll probably go to the cabin and do a little island and swamp huntin` with Gabriel. I got a purty good idea where to kill a deer or two, then come back around Thursday,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

Good luck nic..  you all have a good night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, your crew bout ready for rifle  season?





Ya dummy, Nic and the rest of us are all ready for rifle season . . . 




There's a season ????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Bye ya'll, wife sez she's all mine . . ,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

tired of being a slave to that thang . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> The Daily Driveler- Memorial Edition
> 
> Nicodemus the ramblin man, drivelers shocked, weather talk, Hdm03 poll, Quack the allman brothers historian, reminiscing about Snowbabe, eagle eye massive multi-quote, bigdaddyga driveby, H22 driveby( looking for Mrs.H22), lunch menu, Macon talk, Pooh?, Keebsbabe half tuna sammich, jalapeno poopers, Kmckinnie head to Pop eyes, hankus passes out, Nic enjoying retirement,rydirt driveby, crickett's kitchen, Mud likes cheese, tarzan, Jeff fa fa dog bit, Jeffc dogs's names all end in oo, ungowa, Gobble snoozin, Quack mad about not snoozin, "Hi" from the redheaded babe, Mandy cannonballing, Keebs massive multi-quote, flying Jeff, Crickett confused dog, Mud zombie, dinky, Pookie round up, Quack confused by crap, Hdm03 confused by clock, Kardashian trick play( only works in pee wee league), Hdm03 the instigator, crap you can't say, Mud locked up, Sugar Plum update, Keebs Missing girls poster( no joke)  , surf fishing, rock shrimp, W2H driveby, Quack testing profanity bot.
> 
> ...




Pookie knocks it outta da park! 




kmckinnie said:


> U left me out Bammer, I say good mornin! lately.



Kmckinnie head to Popeyes ^^^^



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ready when you are . . .





Nicodemus said:


> Let`s go! We can terrorize the Nurse!



Hold it right there, you two! I can't let you 2 Ol Geezers get all prickeled alone. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya dummy, Nic and the rest of us are all ready for rifle season . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy quack, nic, w2h



Good evening HFH.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Bye ya'll, wife sez she's all mine . . ,



See y'all in a couple weeks..


Mrs Dawn =


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> tired of being a slave to that thang . . .



You shouldn't have put her on the phone with me. You're welcome.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> tired of being a slave to that thang . . .



Yessa massa!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessa massa!






You owe me a screen cleanin`!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You owe me a screen cleanin`!!



It just popped out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Quack = gonna get me in twouble.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> The Daily Driveler- Memorial Edition
> 
> Nicodemus the ramblin man, drivelers shocked, weather talk, Hdm03 poll, Quack the allman brothers historian, reminiscing about Snowbabe, eagle eye massive multi-quote, bigdaddyga driveby, H22 driveby( looking for Mrs.H22), lunch menu, Macon talk, Pooh?, Keebsbabe half tuna sammich, jalapeno poopers, Kmckinnie head to Pop eyes, hankus passes out, Nic enjoying retirement,rydirt driveby, crickett's kitchen, Mud likes cheese, tarzan, Jeff fa fa dog bit, Jeffc dogs's names all end in oo, ungowa, Gobble snoozin, Quack mad about not snoozin, "Hi" from the redheaded babe, Mandy cannonballing, Keebs massive multi-quote, flying Jeff, Crickett confused dog, Mud zombie, dinky, Pookie round up, Quack confused by crap, Hdm03 confused by clock, Kardashian trick play( only works in pee wee league), Hdm03 the instigator, crap you can't say, Mud locked up, Sugar Plum update, Keebs Missing girls poster( no joke)  , surf fishing, rock shrimp, W2H driveby, Quack testing profanity bot.
> 
> ...


OH.MY.Heavens. You're STILL the BEST!!!!!!!!!


Nicodemus said:


> It does, but I`ll be doin` primitive skills demos at Kolomoki Saturday. Sunday or Monday, I`ll probably go to the cabin and do a little island and swamp huntin` with Gabriel. I got a purty good idea where to kill a deer or two, then come back around Thursday,


I've said it before, and again this season, IF you find yourself with more venison than you can handle, I will come get it & process myself if need be!!! PLEASE, I Need Meat......... wait, that, no, uhhh, ummm, dangit, I need it in the freezer, oh no, uummm........will work for........... no,no,no, that don't sound right either........... Nic, I need some deer, how 'bout that?


Jeff C. said:


> It just popped out!


really?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> The Daily Driveler- Memorial Edition
> 
> Nicodemus the ramblin man, drivelers shocked, weather talk, Hdm03 poll, Quack the allman brothers historian, reminiscing about Snowbabe, eagle eye massive multi-quote, bigdaddyga driveby, H22 driveby( looking for Mrs.H22), lunch menu, Macon talk, Pooh?, Keebsbabe half tuna sammich, jalapeno poopers, Kmckinnie head to Pop eyes, hankus passes out, Nic enjoying retirement,rydirt driveby, crickett's kitchen, Mud likes cheese, tarzan, Jeff fa fa dog bit, Jeffc dogs's names all end in oo, ungowa, Gobble snoozin, Quack mad about not snoozin, "Hi" from the redheaded babe, Mandy cannonballing, Keebs massive multi-quote, flying Jeff, Crickett confused dog, Mud zombie, dinky, Pookie round up, Quack confused by crap, Hdm03 confused by clock, Kardashian trick play( only works in pee wee league), Hdm03 the instigator, crap you can't say, Mud locked up, Sugar Plum update, Keebs Missing girls poster( no joke)  , surf fishing, rock shrimp, W2H driveby, Quack testing profanity bot.
> 
> ...


THIS is what was "lived for" once upon a time.......... we talked, we cut up, (not put down), we connected, we.came.together., we care (really cared) about each other, not just "keyboard commando's", we have (and had) get togethers where we got *face time*.......... maybe it IS a lost art, but I still call "most" of the Drivelers *Family*....thank you Nic, for starting this one and thank you bama for making it "more special", I love you guys.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> OH.MY.Heavens. You're STILL the BEST!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've said it before, and again this season, IF you find yourself with more venison than you can handle, I will come get it & process myself if need be!!! PLEASE, I Need Meat......... wait, that, no, uhhh, ummm, dangit, I need it in the freezer, oh no, uummm........will work for........... no,no,no, that don't sound right either........... Nic, I need some deer, how 'bout that?
> 
> really?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> OH.MY.Heavens. You're STILL the BEST!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've said it before, and again this season, IF you find yourself with more venison than you can handle, I will come get it & process myself if need be!!! PLEASE, I Need Meat......... wait, that, no, uhhh, ummm, dangit, I need it in the freezer, oh no, uummm........will work for........... no,no,no, that don't sound right either........... Nic, I need some deer, how 'bout that?
> 
> really?



  

Keebs = slavish too!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> OH.MY.Heavens. You're STILL the BEST!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've said it before, and again this season, IF you find yourself with more venison than you can handle, I will come get it & process myself if need be!!! PLEASE, I Need Meat......... wait, that, no, uhhh, ummm, dangit, I need it in the freezer, oh no, uummm........will work for........... no,no,no, that don't sound right either........... Nic, I need some deer, how 'bout that?
> 
> really?





Need to change your name to Can't Get Right.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> THIS is what was "lived for" once upon a time.......... we talked, we cut up, (not put down), we connected, we.came.together., we care (really cared) about each other, not just "keyboard commando's", we have (and had) get togethers where we got *face time*.......... maybe it IS a lost art, but I still call "most" of the Drivelers *Family*....thank you Nic, for starting this one and thank you bama for making it "more special", I love you guys.





I`ll probably never start another one, but I`m glad I started this one.  

That was something, weren`t it...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

I actually had a good time @ Brooklyn Monday night!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 8, 2014)

Keebs = Needs more Dear.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs = slavish too!





Workin2Hunt said:


> Need to change your name to Can't Get Right.


=sober as a judge, my job here is done, gawd ya'll are easy!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll probably never start another one, but I`m glad I started this one.
> 
> That was something, weren`t it...


you done good!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Keebs = Needs more Dear.


that too, to, two..........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I actually had a good time @ Brooklyn Monday night!


You see "THE ROCK"!?!?? Oh.My.Gawd. I LOVE that guy!!!!!!!!!! drool, drrooooollll,,,,,,,,,,mmmmmmmm..........I better hush............     autograph??personal pic? selfie for for keebs???????I'dloveyoulongtime!!!!!!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you done good!
> 
> that too, to, two..........


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 8, 2014)

Looks like I'm in here unsupervised and that's not good.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 8, 2014)

Keebs?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 8, 2014)

homo03


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 8, 2014)

Mud


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 8, 2014)

Nancy


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 8, 2014)

Where's that guy wearin the hooch hat with indian ammo in it?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyy Shuga !!!!!



Hiyyya Quackers! 



Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi.



How YOU doin'? 



Nicodemus said:


> Seriously, the trout, both speckled and sand, reds, and flounder are doin` right good now. I bet ya`ll can catch a nice mess of fish.



I sure hope so! Lookin' forward to puttin' a red on the fire again!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Back off Shawta,  I seen her first.







Hooked On Quack said:


> Ready when you are . . .



Bring it on! 



Nicodemus said:


> Let`s go! We can terrorize the Nurse!



 You sure about that?



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna let you have this one Nic, dem Nurses scare the snot outta me



Aw, skeered of lil' ol' me? 



Nicodemus said:


> I might need to rethink this. Needles, ya know....



Now, now, I didn't stick ya with anything sharp while you were in my house, did I?? 



Jeff C. said:


> Hold it right there, you two! I can't let you 2 Ol Geezers get all prickeled alone.
> 
> What?



Yeah!!!! You can come too!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 8, 2014)

Bam! Wasn't sure I still knew how to do that!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Looks like I'm in here unsupervised and that's not good.


Knowing your history, no, it's not............


Workin2Hunt said:


> Keebs?


yes, darlin?


Workin2Hunt said:


> Where's that guy wearin the hooch hat with indian ammo in it?


what time is it?
Hey, you stayin in South Jawja, or drivin back n forth? 
ok, cheekun wings & fries, done............. time to call it a night........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

Sugar Plum said:


> Bam! Wasn't sure I still knew how to do that!!!!


 You ain't lost your touch, you. go. girl.!!!
ok, g'nite!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> You see "THE ROCK"!?!?? Oh.My.Gawd. I LOVE that guy!!!!!!!!!! drool, drrooooollll,,,,,,,,,,mmmmmmmm..........I better hush............     autograph??personal pic? selfie for for keebs???????I'dloveyoulongtime!!!!!!!!



Yes Ma'am.....he electrified the House!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2014)

Ok what kinda dadgum bird chirps cheerfully at 11:19pm????


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2014)

one with a nitelite


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 9, 2014)

OK Drivelers.....

NIC AND BAMA JUST TEAMED UP AND WON THE WORLD SERIES, THE SUPER BOWL, THE RYDER CUP, AND THE NOBEL PEACE PRIZE.......ALL IN A SPAN OF 24 HOURS OR SO!!!!!! 

And in the process, they even had "THE ROCK" and "Chief" bringing down the house in New York City while helping celebrate this momentous occasion.  As for me, I AM JUST THANKFUL TO BE A PART OF THIS INCREDIBLE EVENT!!!  

Thank You GOD for such wonderful friends that you have bestowed upon us Drivelers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 9, 2014)

Now back to our regular scheduled programming.

Happy "Thirsty Thursday" to all of you.

Ok, where o' where is our friend Gobblin with a truck load of his fresh brewed coffee for all of us to partake???  Is it true that he might be frozen inside his mountain cabin?

We are patiently waiting for that normal morning "medicine" so that we can get fully awake.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 9, 2014)

And before I forget, THANKS to our wonderful Ms. Sugar Plum for returning to make this celebration if more special.

Shucks, I have had visions of Sugar Plum dancing in my head for close to 6-8 months now!!!  Glad to see your smiling face again, my Dear.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Now back to our regular scheduled programming.
> 
> Happy "Thirsty Thursday" to all of you.
> 
> ...



You need a whole truck load today?  What did you do to yourself last night?   Well you ask and the cdl will deliver


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 9, 2014)

Well NOW I see why you might have been just a tad late this morning........It took you a little longer to make sure that your truck was completely filled with both Premium Non-Ethanol and also and the regular unleaded coffee this morning!!!

Man, I am glad to call you, Friend!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 9, 2014)

OK, this is a note to all of you Knuckle-Dragging Drivelers.......... Get Up, Get Up, You've Got stuff to do today, I ain't playing with you.  Get Up, Get Up and get some work done today and be a productive citizen !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

^^^^^^  kang EE has spoken!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 9, 2014)

Quack, check your cellphone this morning as I sent you something of vital importance!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, check your cellphone this morning as I sent you something of vital importance!!!



His pulse just went up 150%.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> His pulse just went up 150%.




Gobblin, I realized that right after I hit the send button as I do think that he is off work now instead.  I was so used to him working 168 hours per week  and always on the night shift too.  I bet him and Dawn both are probably cussing me earlier this morning!!!    Hopefully, he took care of his "honey-do"   things earlier last night though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

Morning y'all, got to read back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all, got to read back.



Uh uhh......just read bama's daily driveler. 

Mornin Mudro and erybody.......it's Thurstday!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh uhh......just read bama's daily driveler.
> 
> Mornin Mudro and erybody.......it's Thurstday!



morning Chief-O.  Sure is quiet this today.  Wife and dog arrived last night at the cabin so my peace and quiet has changed a little.  Needed a helper to do some of the projects but I don't think the dog will be much help.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

Good morning to all.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2014)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hiyyya Quackers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can`t remember! We sure enjoyed the visit!  




Crickett said:


> Ok what kinda dadgum bird chirps cheerfully at 11:19pm????





That would be a mockingbird. I`m not fond of em, not because they sing all night, especially on full moons, but because they kill my baby bluebirds as they leave the box tryin` to learn to fly.  

Ya`ll have a good day, folks. I`m headed out spend the day in my personal swamp on my ancestral homeland. My land, and I haven`t set foot on it in 10 years. Just hasn`t been the same since I lost my Granddaddy. 

Regards...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief-O.  Sure is quiet this today.  Wife and dog arrived last night at the cabin so my peace and quiet has changed a little.  Needed a helper to do some of the projects but I don't think the dog will be much help.



Mornin gobblein......quiet here as well. MizT gone to work, Jag and the dogs still snoozin, no Bert, aka PooPoo to rile them up.



kmckinnie said:


> Good morning to all.



Mornin KMc.....you made history yesterday making it into a, rarer than a Billy high ten Daily Driveler by rhbama.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

im here
morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t remember! We sure enjoyed the visit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10-4 Nic, I'm very fortunate to live on the remnants of what's left of my Grandfather's small farm and Homeplace. I sure wish he hadn't sold the little bottom pasture that butts up to the upper Flint.

Have a good day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

bOOM bOOM and cc in da house...mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I actually had a good time @ Brooklyn Monday night!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



Lana be ssssssssssssssssssssssssss......SMOKIN! 

Smirnoff bottle up her Putin or not!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lana be ssssssssssssssssssssssssss......SMOKIN!
> 
> Smirnoff bottle up her Putin or not!



yes, yes she is


----------



## Hankus (Oct 9, 2014)

yep


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

morning kids


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll have a good day, folks. I`m headed out spend the day in my personal swamp on my ancestral homeland. My land, and I haven`t set foot on it in 10 years. Just hasn`t been the same since I lost my Granddaddy.
> 
> Regards...


that means you'll be near my neck of the woods......... 

Mornin Folks!  Payday Thursday!doesn't matter, it's already gone...........


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lana be ssssssssssssssssssssssssss......SMOKIN!
> 
> Smirnoff bottle up her Putin or not!




Jeff, I was channel surfing a couple of nights ago and I stopped and watched your show a little while.  

I was amazed at how well you kept your concentration while hugging Lana at the same time.  Dang, I couldn't interpret all of those things that you were saying to her in that Russian language but she surely was "hot as a $3 pistol" when you were whispering things in her ear.  Yes, I noticed that her legs went all the way up to her armpits too!!!!  

ps:  I am thinking about learning the Russian language before next week too!!!  Of course, there are a few words that Lana and I can already communicate with perfectly.   

Chief, I'm thinking that this trip was one of your more memorable for sure.  I heard one of your co-workers say that it would take the undertaker at least a month or more just to get the smile off of your face after that show.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

keebs made me giggle, she wants more deer


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jeff, I was channel surfing a couple of nights ago and I stopped and watched your show a little while.
> 
> I was amazed at how well you kept your concentration while hugging Lana at the same time.  Dang, I couldn't interpret all of those things that you were saying to her in that Russian language but she surely was "hot as a $3 pistol" when you were whispering things in her ear.  Yes, I noticed that her legs went all the way up to her armpits too!!!!
> 
> ...



  

Chief = superpower......invisible to Lana


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs made me giggle, she wants more deer



Chief = X's too


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Keebs = uses many (.) periods @ night


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

i thunk she were entocksacated


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Keebs = not too many (.) periods in day time


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> morning kids



what?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

exactly


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs = uses many (.) periods @ night


it's for emphasis, doofus........... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> i thunk she were entocksacated


you didn't read back, didja?  


Jeff C. said:


> Keebs = not too many (.) periods in day time


I'll try to find something that needs to stand out today and use them, ok?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


hiyasista!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

Steak bisq wif cheese and mustard


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> it's for emphasis, doofus...........
> 
> you didn't read back, didja?
> 
> ...



Otay(.)


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> it's for emphasis, doofus...........
> 
> you didn't read back, didja?
> 
> ...



i thunk, not think


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



There you go(.)slippin in between(.) me an Keebs again(.)

Mronin schweety!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 9, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 



Nicodemus said:


> Can`t remember! We sure enjoyed the visit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Nic. I was thinking Mockingbird though it didn't really sound like a Mockingbird.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

Period.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

It's Friday eve


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

GC Eve


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm gonna have me a to day weekend


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> GC Eve



This


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I hate mockinbirds, ever since I stayed out all night one night wayyyyyyy back in the day playin poker and imbibing much alkyhaulic beverages.

I went to bed at about daybreak and about an hour later a stoopid mockin bird set outside my window sayin deal deal deal over and over and over. 

Mornin Ms Cricky


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm gonna eat CG tu?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm gonna eat CG tu?



that ain't happening; but i am happy for mud and his special day


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Period.



 X's 2


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that ain't happening; but i am happy for mud and his special day



Why come?? They got chicken and dumplins and we know how much you love your chicken and dumplins.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Why come?? They got chicken and dumplins and we know how much you love your chicken and dumplins.



i'm pretty certain that GC's dumplins ain't gonna cut it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

T.P looking for himself in the on topic forum.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'm pretty certain that GC's dumplins ain't gonna cut it



Y'all must have a horrible corral where y'all live.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

Keebs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hfh?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

huh?
CG is da place to eat.  all you can eat crummy steaks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

and a great choc fountain...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

and the waitresses have most of their teeth


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm gettin hongry.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

1 even wears an over the shoulder boulder holder.   Cant say the same for the others


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 1 even wears an over the shoulder boulder holder.   Cant say the same for the others



a do what?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> T.P looking for himself in the on topic forum.




Billy is missing.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> T.P looking for himself in the on topic forum.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> a do what?



youll never see one, no need to worry yourself about what it is


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy is missing.



maybe they are trying to find max?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> youll never see one, no need to worry yourself about what it is


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin, hdm03+
hdm must be thinking really hard.  That or doing a Google search


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 9, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 9, 2014)

Two guys, one old, one young, are pushing their carts around the grocery store when they collide. The old guy says to the young guy, "Sorry about that. I'm looking for my wife, and I guess I wasn't paying attention to where I was going." The young guy says, "That's OK, it's a coincidence. I'm looking for my wife, too... I can't find her and I'm getting a little desperate." The old guy says, "Well, maybe I can help you find her... what does she look like?" The young guy says, "Well, she is 27 yrs. old, tall, with red hair, blue eyes, is buxom wearing no bra, long legs, and is wearing short shorts. What does your wife look like?' To which the old guy says, "Doesn't matter, --- let's look for yours."


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

lol at w2h funny


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Two guys, one old, one young, are pushing their carts around the grocery store when they collide. The old guy says to the young guy, "Sorry about that. I'm looking for my wife, and I guess I wasn't paying attention to where I was going." The young guy says, "That's OK, it's a coincidence. I'm looking for my wife, too... I can't find her and I'm getting a little desperate." The old guy says, "Well, maybe I can help you find her... what does she look like?" The young guy says, "Well, she is 27 yrs. old, tall, with red hair, blue eyes, is buxom wearing no bra, long legs, and is wearing short shorts. What does your wife look like?' To which the old guy says, "Doesn't matter, --- let's look for yours."



 

Makes me want to go to the grocery store!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

bama be here


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Makes me want to go to the grocery store!



Me to too two


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

lol-ing @ w2h


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

Figured out why Charlie has all dem animals at his farm.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

hfh has goat videos.......


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

the lil feller sho loves him some goats


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

figured youd like the little monkey.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

durts here


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

Durt; tell that wife of yours i said hey; she'll know what it means


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

dont forget to tell her hey for me too since you didnt tell her yesterday


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

what you doing down there; rydert+?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

Wow


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wow



yes?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

durt left


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

he aint right


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

he down therra


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

durt left, he aint right but hes back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

i wonder if he will be up front with us


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03+, havin_fun_huntin+, rydert+


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

3 members and 1 guests


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i wonder if he will be up front with us



you still selling stuff out of the back?


----------



## rydert (Oct 9, 2014)

Do what?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> you still selling stuff out of the back?




no


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

think im gonna grow my beard out till spring.  See if i look any cooler wid a beard


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Where's kmckinnie
The adds on here are all about popeye's chicken.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> think im gonna grow my beard out till spring.  See if i look any cooler wid a beard



I think I'm gonna grow a mustache above my knee till spring.
See if I look any cooler wiff it.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> no



glad you stopped.....me and mud were worried about you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think I'm gonna grow a mustache above my knee till spring.
> See if I look any cooler wiff it.


let me know what H22 sayd bout that


hdm03 said:


> glad you stopped.....me and mud were worried about you



thanks for yalls concerns, yall be good fellas


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

bout ready fo lunch


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

gotta go get gas  almost ran out on da way to work.. stoopid gas stations pumps were down


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

almost lunch time


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

yep


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2014)

what a day.............. back later.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> a do what?


Boulder holder, you know, get it.. boulders 


Workin2Hunt said:


> Two guys, one old, one young, are pushing their carts around the grocery store when they collide. The old guy says to the young guy, "Sorry about that. I'm looking for my wife, and I guess I wasn't paying attention to where I was going." The young guy says, "That's OK, it's a coincidence. I'm looking for my wife, too... I can't find her and I'm getting a little desperate." The old guy says, "Well, maybe I can help you find her... what does she look like?" The young guy says, "Well, she is 27 yrs. old, tall, with red hair, blue eyes, is buxom wearing no bra, long legs, and is wearing short shorts. What does your wife look like?' To which the old guy says, "Doesn't matter, --- let's look for yours."


 Did they find her



havin_fun_huntin said:


> think im gonna grow my beard out till spring.  See if i look any cooler wid a beard


You'll look silly with a beard.



Keebs said:


> what a day.............. back later.......


Hey, bye


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

Keebs , they found them two girls, they were unhurt and safe.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

I look silly period


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey smart folks.. and Qauck


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

giggle


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Hey smart folks.. and Qauck





Hiya mackfuzzy !!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs , they found them two girls, they were unhurt and safe.


 great news!  
Now I hope they put them on a restriction like they ain't never been restricted!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Time to go count my cow. Been gone bout a week, hope they are all there.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Time to go count my cow. Been gone bout a week, hope they are all there.


 Hiya Charlie!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

Need to go get my paycheck, don't feel like doing anything today.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Time to go count my cow. Been gone bout a week, hope they are all there.



I've been taking really good care of them.  The cows are nice now; but your chickens; not so much.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Need to go get my paycheck, don't feel like doing anything today.


really?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> really?





quit  me


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> quit  me


but.it's.fun.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

still hurr


----------



## rydert (Oct 9, 2014)

Drunk chi in and poke n beans


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

I washed my car yesterday afternoon. Yep, I didn't take it to the car wash. I washed it myself. Went to get in it this morning and a STUPID cat walked all the way from the boot to the hood and slid off the front. How do I know this? The STUPID cat's feet were muddy. AND I DON'T EVEN OWN A CAT. 


Can you tell I'm NOT a cat person.


Now, I feel betta.


----------



## rydert (Oct 9, 2014)

I got to go to the fair tonight


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

your car has a boot?  you need to pay your tickets..


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

i don't like cats and i ain't going to the fair


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dert's chi in's drank too much. Lay sour eggs.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

smoked chicken; mac n cheese and baked beans


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> I got to go to the fair tonight



Bless yo heart.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

crap; missed it


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

awwwww hail Mrs H2to


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> smoked chicken; mac n cheese and baked beans



craving flung.


----------



## rydert (Oct 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think I'm gonna grow a mustache above my knee till spring.
> See if I look any cooler wiff it.



Oh my.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I washed my car yesterday afternoon. Yep, I didn't take it to the car wash. I washed it myself. Went to get in it this morning and a STUPID cat walked all the way from the boot to the hood and slid off the front. How do I know this? The STUPID cat's feet were muddy. AND I DON'T EVEN OWN A CAT.
> 
> 
> Can you tell I'm NOT a cat person.
> ...










rydert said:


> I got to go to the fair tonight


I'll ride da ferris wheel wiff ya!  I LOVE the fair!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

bored to deaf, thank I'll have a dranky drank.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

quack gonna get banned today... i sees it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

I used to work at the fair, I made corndogs.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

Pizza party at work.. some guy is leaving.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

Pookie's here, I'm gonna do betta today, I promise.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> Oh my.....


Whaaaaa


Keebs said:


> I'll ride da ferris wheel wiff ya!  I LOVE the fair!


I'm afraid of heights.


Hooked On Quack said:


> bored to deaf, thank I'll have a dranky drank.


Go for it big guy.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack gonna get banned today... i sees it


Everyday occurrence, wouldn't ya say.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

If Redirt would carry me to the fair, I would buy him a corndog.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Pizza party at work.. some guy is leaving.



I don't know why this made me


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie's here, I'm gonna do betta today, I promise.



uh huh.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22, Hooked On Quack+, rhbama3, Migmack, havin_fun_huntin+

What a coinky dink. Quack shows up and so does Wobbert-Woo.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't know why this made me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't know why this made me





Made me giggle too !! "some guy"



Pookie's stawkin me . .  I would buy him a corndog too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mrs. hornet22, Hooked On Quack+, rhbama3, Migmack, havin_fun_huntin+
> 
> What a coinky dink. Quack shows up and so does Wobbert-Woo.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Made me giggle too !! "some guy"
> 
> 
> 
> Pookie's stawkin me . .  I would buy him a corndog too.



It's my day to keep tabs on you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It's my day to keep tabs on you.



Bless yo heart.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

poor bama


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bless yo heart.



that too


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whaaaaa
> 
> I'm afraid of heights.


 I also like the fast rides.......... not the twisty, no no........


rhbama3 said:


> uh huh.....


 got your doubts, huh?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> mrs. hornet22, Hooked On Quack+, rhbama3, Migmack, havin_fun_huntin+
> 
> What a coinky dink. Quack shows up and so does Wobbert-Woo.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

i want a corn dog


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

where is pooh?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

pooh flop


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03=dorkfish?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It's my day to keep tabs on you.





What was yesterday ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03=dorkfish?





You can catch dorkfish with corndogs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

Think I'll go to the fair and have a corndog.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

hom03 LOVES corndogs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll go to the fair and have a corndog.



Grab me a funnel cake please!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can catch dorkfish with corndogs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i want a corn dog



oh my.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

wonder if someone can make that hmds new avatar... hmmmm


----------



## rydert (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If Redirt would carry me to the fair, I would buy him a corndog.



I'll put in my back pocket to keep it warm.......consider yourself invited.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> where is pooh?




He's around, you want me to tell him hi ??





havin_fun_huntin said:


> hom03 LOVES corndogs




Everybody loves corndogs.  They're good wif mustard.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Grab me a funnel cake please!





All the years I worked at the fair I've never tried funnel cake, just corndogs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> where is pooh?



someone flipped the silver handle.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


>




 Told ya so !! 






rydert said:


> I'll put in my back pocket to keep it warm.......consider yourself invited.....




Which fair are ya'll going to ???  I have lots of family in the fair biz.  My Momma was the bearded lady and my Diddy was the "strong man", I just sold corndogs.


----------



## rydert (Oct 9, 2014)

I see pooh.....oh my


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Pooh bear in da house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

What?


----------



## rydert (Oct 9, 2014)

Chief O


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

crap......i missed pooh!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

hfh likes jalapenis chicken poopers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap......i missed pooh!





hold on a sec, I'll see if I can find him . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

oop, dare he is.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> think im gonna grow my beard out till spring.  See if i look any cooler wid a beard



Fuhgedabowdit! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think I'm gonna grow a mustache above my knee till spring.
> See if I look any cooler wiff it.



 



mudracing101 said:


> Keebs , they found them two girls, they were unhurt and safe.



 



KyDawg said:


> Time to go count my cow. Been gone bout a week, hope they are all there.



One....should not be hard to count.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Need to go get my paycheck, don't feel like doing anything today.



Loan me a dolla....how's da back?



rydert said:


> Oh my.....



I know....my 1st thought.



Hooked On Quack said:


> bored to deaf, thank I'll have a dranky drank.



Think I will join you! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> mrs. hornet22, Hooked On Quack+, rhbama3, Migmack, havin_fun_huntin+
> 
> What a coinky dink. Quack shows up and so does Wobbert-Woo.



coinky dink = made me lol ing



rydert said:


> Chief O



OH.....you're speakin to me again?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm gonna be watching this thread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Chill out Pookie, I got this.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

Back's alot betta, thanks KangChiefbrohole !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

corndog?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back's alot betta, thanks KangChiefbrohole !!



Glad to hear it Brother!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Pooh likes corndogs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

My Indian name, "2 dogs"


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

dert(O)


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My Indian name, "2 dogs"



I thought it was "Dancing Bear"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

Where'd erybody go ???


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

cornhole


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Quack = 2 weenie dogs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

It's thundering


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Quack = 2 Dachshunds


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's thundering



Where?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

sunny here in L-ville


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Hom03?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

i ain't hearing no thunder


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

bOOM bOOM?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

JeffCHoler


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

???


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

msH tu tu?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

i thirsty


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

anyone?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Where?



In Athens. Why do I wash my car. Neighborhood cats, rain.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

i didn't even know it was supposed to rain today


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

what up with dat


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

i ain't got no time fo that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

Our first date..


----------



## rydert (Oct 9, 2014)

Clear In Kite....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

ry dert?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

what's the dog doing?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i didn't even know it was supposed to rain today


Only place I see on radar is Athens.


hdm03 said:


> what up with dat



My luck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Our first date..
> 
> View attachment 808548



Who dat?


----------



## rydert (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Our first date..
> 
> View attachment 808548


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i ain't got no time fo that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Who dat?





That be Redurthole !!!


----------



## rydert (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> ry dert?


Yes?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what's the dog doing?





I dunno, where's Dirt's udder hand ??


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

Looks like Quack got lucky


----------



## rydert (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Looks like Quack got lucky



He fed me and got me liquored up..... Ima cheep date.....

Oh and 5 flats of shotgun shells and 10 cases of targets.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Looks like Quack got lucky





rydert said:


> He fed me and got me liquored up..... Ima cheep date.....
> 
> Oh and 5 flats of shotgun shells and 10 cases of targets.....



Sounds like they bof did!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

No Popeyes chikin, but good ol homemade hot-n-spicy redbeans and rice wiff butterd toast!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

toot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> He fed me and got me liquored up..... Ima cheep date.....
> 
> Oh and 5 flats of shotgun shells and 10 cases of targets.....





How'd ya'll like the bbq ??? Lemme know if you want some more.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

Quack gonna make Durt fat


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

dert = purty big feller


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

dert = eats a lot of bbq


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Quack gonna make Durt fat



Dert. If you hear banjos...................RUN!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Quack = has to cook more


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

^^^^^


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert. If you hear banjos...................RUN!



she dont mean toward them either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert. If you hear banjos...................RUN!



Quack went to GT, they play violins.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I look silly period


Period.



KyDawg said:


> Time to go count my cow. Been gone bout a week, hope they are all there.


Ky!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Need to go get my paycheck, don't feel like doing anything today.


We could go fishing and take shots



rydert said:


> I got to go to the fair tonight


Tell the wife i said Hi



hdm03 said:


> smoked chicken; mac n cheese and baked beans


Captain D's



Hooked On Quack said:


> bored to deaf, thank I'll have a dranky drank.


Thats what i said


Keebs said:


> I also like the fast rides.......... not the twisty, no no........
> 
> got your doubts, huh?


I like fast too


hdm03 said:


> hfh likes jalapenis chicken poopers


Ya'll two are so cute the way ya'll pick at each other. Y'all act youve been together for years



Jeff C. said:


> mud?


Jeff fa fa


hdm03 said:


> cornhole


Corn holio!!


hdm03 said:


> mud?


Homo?



Hooked On Quack said:


> Our first date..
> 
> View attachment 808548


Cute



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert. If you hear banjos...................RUN!


Qween!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> dert = purty big feller



He's a cutie !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> she dont mean toward them either.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

Gotta go , i'll be back. Arnold shrwarzanagger smiley


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

wonder where Mrs dirt gonna be?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Period.
> 
> 
> Ky!!
> ...



lol ing @ ^^^^^^


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack went to GT, they play violins.





Check out our GT preacha in the sports forum !!!


Love that guy !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

"GT Chaplain"  in the sports thread, it'll MOVE ya !!

Check it out !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Cannonball time!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

high quack


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "GT Chaplain"  in the sports thread, it'll MOVE ya !!
> 
> Check it out !!!



LIKE! 

I sho do miss workin all them GT games. Not a true fan, but I always pulled for them against anyone in the ACC. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cannonball time!



It's warm enough today....later galfriend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Time for a lil 12 yr old!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

that's disgusting


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Jag is playing softball in the Special Olympics Georgia State Games this weekend in Gainesville, Ga.

Going to be very crowded up there. Closest I could get a hotel was Commerce.....30 miles


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Quack just up and left.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag is playing softball in the Special Olympics Georgia State Games this weekend in Gainesville, Ga.
> 
> Going to be very crowded up there. Closest I could get a hotel was Commerce.....30 miles







Please tell ALL other players to wear mouth pieces and helmets, 'cause da Rocket is headed their way !!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag is playing softball in the Special Olympics Georgia State Games this weekend in Gainesville, Ga.
> 
> Going to be very crowded up there. Closest I could get a hotel was Commerce.....30 miles



Da Cafe' 356 ain but 23 miles from there, jus sayin


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag is playing softball in the Special Olympics Georgia State Games this weekend in Gainesville, Ga.
> 
> Going to be very crowded up there. Closest I could get a hotel was Commerce.....30 miles


Aaaaawww, send me a pic of Jag in his uniform & with his team!!!  Wish I could go watch him play!


Hornet22 said:


> Da Cafe' 356 ain but 23 miles from there, jus sayin


And not a bad drive......... at least not from there to Norcross, don't know 'bout Gainsville............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

Raining like a cow on a flat rock.   Hard to cut lumber in the front yard standing in a puddle.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

cow? what?


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Aaaaawww, send me a pic of Jag in his uniform & with his team!!!  Wish I could go watch him play!
> 
> And not a bad drive......... at least not from there to Norcross, don't know 'bout Gainsville............



All backroads, the boy does that drive ery time he goes to work.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

H22=Ninjy kang!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

POOF, gone juss like dat


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Da Cafe' 356 ain but 23 miles from there, jus sayin



Keep yo phone handy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Please tell ALL other players to wear mouth pieces and helmets, 'cause da Rocket is headed their way !!!



That's the truf! 

In all seriousness, I've brought that up to the coaches about some of the other team members, they'll be standing out there and not even paying attention. One of them is going to get nailed with a line drive eventually.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cannonball time!


Imma come cannonball in your pool wif you



Jeff C. said:


> Time for a lil 12 yr old!






Jeff C. said:


> Jag is playing softball in the Special Olympics Georgia State Games this weekend in Gainesville, Ga.
> 
> Going to be very crowded up there. Closest I could get a hotel was Commerce.....30 miles


Thats cool though



Hooked On Quack said:


> Please tell ALL other players to wear mouth pieces and helmets, 'cause da Rocket is headed their way !!!


The rocket



Hornet22 said:


> Da Cafe' 356 ain but 23 miles from there, jus sayin


Great... i'll holler when i get close.



Jeff C. said:


> Keep yo phone handy!


Yeah, keep yo phone handy


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> All backroads, the boy does that drive ery time he goes to work.


forgot 'bout that............. I hope they don't limp outta da truck the way you did last time I was up there.....  


havin_fun_huntin said:


> H22=Ninjy kang!!!!


he has ALWAYS done that.......... there one minute then gone the next......... 


Jeff C. said:


> Keep yo phone handy!


You'll LOVE the "Georgia Room"!  But I'm also partial to the pool area oh and the downstairs too, shoot, I like the whole place! 'specially the ones that live there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> forgot 'bout that............. I hope they don't limp outta da truck the way you did last time I was up there.....
> 
> he has ALWAYS done that.......... there one minute then gone the next.........
> 
> You'll LOVE the "Georgia Room"!  But I'm also partial to the pool area oh and the downstairs too, shoot, I like the whole place! 'specially the ones that live there!



Jag will be staying with the team, so.......cannnonball!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> forgot 'bout that............. I hope they don't limp outta da truck the way you did last time I was up there.....
> 
> he has ALWAYS done that.......... there one minute then gone the next.........
> 
> You'll LOVE the "Georgia Room"!  But I'm also partial to the pool area oh and the downstairs too, shoot, I like the whole place! 'specially the ones that live there!



I'm going to a spend the night partay with them, they dont know it yet, its gonna be a blast


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Quacks dog would love me


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm going to a spend the night partay with them, they dont know it yet, its gonna be a blast



Me tu tu! 

:dancin nanners:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

jeff, your nanners aint workin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

think im gonna go drank all the 22's EW


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag will be staying with the team, so.......cannnonball!





mudracing101 said:


> I'm going to a spend the night partay with them, they dont know it yet, its gonna be a blast


you just told them, idjit.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff, your nanners aint workin



Wanna bet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That's the truf!
> 
> In all seriousness, I've brought that up to the coaches about some of the other team members, they'll be standing out there and not even paying attention. One of them is going to get nailed with a line drive eventually.




Really surprised that isn't standard equipment ??





Jeff C. said:


> Quacks dog would love me





No lie Chiefbrohole, that's where she got her name !!!!  Suzie Q  (susie = hen mallard) ( Q = Quack ) 




havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff, your nanners aint workin





He's old, leave 'em alone.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wanna bet?




NO THANKS!!
you should sent HDM03 a PM and explain it to him


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you just told them, idjit.............





Lil N, that's one beautiful grandson !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Keebs = called Mud idjit


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

what in gods creation is going on in herra?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really surprised that isn't standard equipment ??
> 
> 
> They wear a batting helmet, BUT the balls are what they call safety balls. They have a foam wrap inside the liner, but Jag and a handful of others can really drive them.
> ...



:mad face:







havin_fun_huntin said:


> NO THANKS!!
> you should sent HDM03 a PM and explain it to him


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

# 3


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

keebs been kinda feisty the past few days...


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

why is everyone lol-ing except me.......


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

me thinks somethang going on


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

safety balls?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what in gods creation is going on in herra?



Just wastin time, you know, broken time!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

what is hdm talking bout?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

no clue


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lil N, that's one beautiful grandson !!!


Thank you.......... I kinda think so too...........


Jeff C. said:


> Keebs = called Mud idjit





havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs been kinda feisty the past few days...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

Keebs, i just spoke to a feller who has a permit to shoots deer at night.. I tried to get us both some deer.. no luck


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> safety balls?










Drunk Quack tried to call DrunkChiefBroHole, DCBH won't answer . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, i just spoke to a feller who has a permit to shoots deer at night.. I tried to get us both some deer.. no luck


 tell him I said he was a meanie!





Drunk Quack tried to call DrunkChiefBroHole, DCBH won't answer . .[/quote]
 you have to tell him to have his phone near by or he won't hear it.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> tell him I said he was a meanie!
> 
> you have to tell him to have his phone near by or he won't hear it.............



and he just told me jeff fa fa was getting old..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8990728&postcount=374

cant help but laugh at that little idjits oneliner..  shes funny to me


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Drunk Quack tried to call DrunkChiefBroHole, DCBH won't answer . .



Jammin wiff earbuds, sorry! 


Ding a ling a ling a ling!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8990728&postcount=374
> 
> cant help but laugh at that little idjits oneliner..  shes funny to me



awwww......sweetie is stalking me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

drunkquack+drunkjeff=alot of manure being discussed


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

a lot of slurring of words


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2014)

Time to lock up da office............ see ya'll later!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

i see da fuzz down there


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

and it ain't fuzzy


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)

Days without editing a Quack post= 0


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Days without editing a Quack post= 0



there is always tomorrow?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

poo bama


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

Later y'all


----------



## rydert (Oct 9, 2014)

Thundering....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Eating boiled peanuts and enjoying them. They could have used more salt, but the salt police intervened.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Eating boiled peanuts and enjoying them. They could have used more salt, but the salt police intervened.



Maybe boil some with Zatarains Crab Boil( the bags of spices, not the liquid or powder) instead of salt next time? I love cajun boiled peanuts!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

I just happen to have some Zatarains, will try it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2014)

Home is changed. Two pictures of me, standin` in exactly the same place in the front yard, 55 years apart.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Days without editing a Quack post= 0









Jerky ???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

Nic, looks like that place has changed a heap.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Home is changed. Two pictures of me, standin` in exactly the same place in the front yard, 55 years apart.



Looks like the pasture has gone back to wilderness behind you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jerky ???



haven't made any in a while. Need to though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

Makes me want to go see some of my old family places, not that we own anything until I was in HS but memory lane.   Thanks Nic


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Makes me want to go see some of my old family places, not that we own anything until I was in HS but memory lane.   Thanks Nic



The two places i remember most fondly are long gone. Pappy's home place in Hartford, Alabama burned down in the mid 80's and now there is a haybarn on the old homestead. All the hedgerows we shot quail and rabbits on were turned into pasture.
 Great Grandpa's homestead is buried under I-75 in Sweetwater tennessee. Had a huge family feud when an Uncle stole the land because he new the state wanted to run an Interstate through it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Keep yo phone handy!





Jeff C. said:


> Jag will be staying with the team, so.......cannnonball!





mudracing101 said:


> I'm going to a spend the night partay with them, they dont know it yet, its gonna be a blast



Looks like it's shaping up to be an awesome weekend. Mother's Finest and staying at the Hilton Friday night and Cannonballing wiff my GON friends Saturday. The pool heater is ON.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Breaking news. GURLEY suspended.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Home is changed. Two pictures of me, standin` in exactly the same place in the front yard, 55 years apart.





Too  cool !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Breaking news. GURLEY suspended.



seriously contemplating changing my pick against Mizzou


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> seriously contemplating changing my pick against Mizzou



I am freakin speechless.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Breaking news. GURLEY suspended.




Whaaaaaaaaa?????  Why???


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Home is changed. Two pictures of me, standin` in exactly the same place in the front yard, 55 years apart.



Love me some "Memory Lane", Nic.....awesome! 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looks like it's shaping up to be an awesome weekend. Mother's Finest and staying at the Hilton Friday night and Cannonballing wiff my GON friends Saturday. The pool heater is ON.



 Is it too late to get tickets?  MizT and I would have a blast @ Grandmothers finest  



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I am freakin speechless.



No wayyyyyy......fur what?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

My baby pic . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Quack = chewed me out


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My baby pic . .
> 
> View attachment 808571



Many lol ings

Used to be my avatar...remember? 

Quack = will not remember


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack = chewed me out





Ice brother ice !!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> seriously contemplating changing my pick against Mizzou



I picked Mizzou to begin with. I could see where you might want to change your pick. Man, i hate it for them.
Looks like i'm also the only one that picked a 5-0 Charleston Southern team over Vandy. I'm gonna feel stupid if Vandy hangs 40 on them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. = almost PUI


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ice brother ice !!!!!!!!!



Chief = sssssssssssssSO HAWT.......melts ice just lookin @ it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

QuackBroHole....I'm actually usin it again. Thanks for the reminder, Hoss!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

Chiefbrohole +


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaa?????  Why???


Selling memorabilia.


Jeff C. said:


> Love me some "Memory Lane", Nic.....awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> QuackBroHole....I'm actually usin it again. Thanks for the reminder, Hoss!





Live and learn bro, cheapest meds in the world !!!


Tell Mz T to REMIND you !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

For the rest of you that don't know, me and Chiefbro are icing our back !!! 


Lil bit of relief.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

Kaaaaaaang Quack !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dang I typed a bunch. Anyway Jeff, standing room only tickets at door. We reserved a table and will share. Greg and Angela with us. We're all staying in downtown Athens Friday night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Selling memorabilia.



I just need to find a DD


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Live and learn bro, cheapest meds in the world !!!
> 
> 
> Tell Mz T to REMIND you !!!!



She just walked in and said to tell you Hi


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> She just walked in and said to tell you Hi



I know what it means.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

I know some of you won't like it, but soooooo whattt......I can count them on one hand! 



BAMM!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Crunk it up!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> For the rest of you that don't know, me and Chiefbro are icing our back !!!
> 
> 
> Lil bit of relief.



So your backs are gonna look like a cake. Maybe yall could stick a few candles in the icing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Jag's pouring me a drank!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> So your backs are gonna look like a cake. Maybe yall could stick a few candles in the icing.



Wreckin you could help us count the candles? 

KyDawg = goood counter


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Jag tryin to get me banded. 

 Bounce:


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Drama....Bring it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Don't make me go to da Billy thread!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

lol ing


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Actually, I'm a people person.....and most suck, but not the ones I've personally met here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> So your backs are gonna look like a cake. Maybe yall could stick a few candles in the icing.





Stick one in my crack and blow it out . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Somebody put me out of my misery.....thanks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Quack = knows what it means


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

I gotta pee!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stick one in my crack and blow it out . .



Chiro!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Hope somebody's got my back!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

#MizT is laffing @ me


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Twitter this!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Hashtag what?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

High skool


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stick one in my crack and blow it out . .



bama to the edit room.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

wiff $$$$$


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

H22 unhappy bout Gurley. MzH22 lol'ing at Jef fa fa.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Ben Dover


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Cafe 356@@


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

Thinking Chief-O has been served a drinkypoo by JAG


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Cafe 356@@



my cabin is on 356 so stop on by.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bama to the edit room.





Jeff C. said:


> Ben Dover





confuzzed ????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Quack, post up Mickey's Monkey song by MF. I can't do it on ipad. Outside listening to thunder over at the Luke Bryan or whoever concert.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Luv me soime MizT....yall hug ya woman!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> my cabin is on 356 so stop on by.



No way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> my cabin is on 356 so stop on by.



i KNOW nO STRANGErs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Skull candy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

MsH tu tu


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

GrandMother's Finest ^^^^^

 X's 3


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

HOMOtree?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Done meltededdd my ice.....I'm so HAWT!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Kiss my grits !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> MsH tu tu






Am I the ONLY one here that know's what this song is really about ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Bring it!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Am I the ONLY one here that know's what this song is really about ???



Nope....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

I ain't done......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> MsH tu tu



Thanks Jeff fa fa . That's the one quack remembered from his college dayz.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Gimme some FUNK and tell Miz Dawn and MsHtutu I saId HI! 


Ain nobody gonna outfunk Me!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't done......



Oh Lawd, thats my FAV.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

wELL......MAYBE qUACK!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

hE'LL KNOW HE WAS IN A Fight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

a funKY SCrAp!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Lawd, I hope I don't go to dancin on da table. Lol.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

hUG THE lOVElY mIZdAWN FOR mE qUACK!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lawd, I hope I don't go to dancin on da table. Lol.



i HOPE it HOLDS BOF OF uS.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Jag = bartender

U No it's bad whwne hE IS lAFFIN @ u


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

mY BoYZ FROM noLA.....kNEW THESE dUDEs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag = bartender
> 
> U No it's bad whwne hE IS lAFFIN @ u



It's ok. Cody laughed at me when we were on a cruise and H22 talked bout catching up on his job when we got back. I never knew how ketchup would be so funny, but it was.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

i GOT tHE FunK DOWN tO a tEE....i'M gEtttIN FUNky!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Huh!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Where'S lOUIE LOUEYE?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Hoosur DAddY?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

nO sLEEP til bROOoKLYN


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

qUAaKKK?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

# LOsT CoUNT


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

iCE rULEzzZ!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> mY BoYZ FROM noLA.....kNEW THESE dUDEs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> qUAaKKK?



Give him a call.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Give him a call.



qUACK CAIN HANG WIFF dA cHiEF!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Yall done lefted me alome!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm gonna leave yall with this:

Never underestimate.....am I inebriated? 

Well...... of course!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 10, 2014)

WELL GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY FRIDAY to all of you drivelers.  Sure hope that "Chief" has somewhat regained his sobriety this morning because I think that he might have been on a wild roller-coaster ride last night possibly with some tall lady named Lana from Russia.  Yep, the one with legs that go all the way up to her armpits!!!  Yep, the one that is hotter than a $3 pistol.  Yep the one that can speak 6 foreign languages that Jeff seems to understand all of them and he also can speak all six of them very fluently.  Yep, there are 6 more facts about his HAWT lady but I think that is enough for now !!!   

Hopefully Gobblin will show up soon with a couple of pots full of much needed coffee because it seems like I just went bed a few minutes ago.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2014)

Sorry for the delay EE I was reading back at the words, no word because I found one, of wisdom from last night's epiphany.   Sure did rain a lot here yesterday afternoon.   There is lots of water running off the mtn.   The fish better be in eddys or they will be in Lake Lanier today.

This one has two pots and pay no attention to the handle--both are high octane and ready to be served.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 10, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sorry for the delay EE I was reading back at the words, no word because I found one, of wisdom from last night's epiphany.   Sure did rain a lot here yesterday afternoon.   There is lots of water running off the mtn.   The fish better be in eddys or they will be in Lake Lanier today.
> 
> This one has two pots and pay no attention to the handle--both are high octane and ready to be served.



Just in time. Off till Monday I hope


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 10, 2014)

Gobblin, I knew that I could count on you.  I see that Wycliff has also fallen out of bed as well, or maybe he is getting ready for bed after working 168 hours this week just like Quack always does.

Now for some more good news.  I finally completed my 2013 income taxes and got everything filed with the IRS Wednesday afternoon.  The real good news is that I overpaid a bunch so I should be expecting a nice hefty refund check being sent to my bank account soon.

Shucks, I think that I might even celebrate when these funds get into my bank account.  I might even party somewhat and who knows, maybe Lana will show up in my area to help me!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2014)

2 more eyerz  and I'm outahere!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 10, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> 2 more eyerz  and I'm outahere!!!



Same here


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 10, 2014)

I am posting this in RED because if you haven't done so already, please go back and read this entire Driveler Thread because this special one is of EPIC Proportions compared to all of the other ones.  Probably never again will the enthusiasm reach such a high level such as it has in this one.  I am happy to have been a small part of this one and I am Thankful that our great friend NIC decided to test the waters and jump right into these "cold" waters of the Driveler Nation with his very own Driveler Thread.  Folks, that was an accomplishment for all of us to see.  

Now do your best to read back because I promise you that most of you have really missed some great posts in this thread and you owe it to yourself to partakes of some of the knowledge that was delivered in this Special Thread.


Here's to you NIC !!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

9 more hours for me.. Good morning smart folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> 2 more eyerz  and I'm outahere!!!





Wycliff said:


> Same here





Migmack said:


> 9 more hours for me.. Good morning smart folks.



Morning to all,  don't go over into the sf it is really gurley over there.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah it got a little rough in there yesterday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah it got a little rough in there yesterday



Events of yesteryear sure raised Abdullah's Heisman chances.   Go Big Red  But the qb from Oregon will be there as well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

Going to pay for it today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to pay for it today



Need some head banging music this morning?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

Jus checking if Jeff C banded anyone in here last night? He banded everyone in the Billy threads around midnight.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 10, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Jus checking if Jeff C banded anyone in here last night? He banded everyone in the Billy threads around midnight.



Grow up


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Grow up



He sent me back to High Skool.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Good morning, what day is it?????????? GC day
Jeffro=turned it up last night
Jeff=paying for it today


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

Happy GC Day Mud!!!!!


Today is my Friday......got me a 2 day weekend coming up!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2014)

Welcome to the vertical hfh


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Where'S lOUIE LOUEYE?



I worked last night till 830.  Had to drive 45 minutes to the house.  I=tired


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

ChiefHole was busting some heads in the Billy thread last night.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 10, 2014)

I think that it is time for all of us start banging our pots and pans together just to see if JeffHole is really awake yet.  I'm thinking that he is going to pay a hefty price for last night's carousing with Lana and her rather large bottle of Russian Vodka!!!!!  

I'm also thinking that he set a record yesterday on posting the largest number of posts within the shortest period of time too.  Yep, 219 posts with 24 hours.  That has got to be a record!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Welcome to the vertical hfh



Thanks gobble, morning to ya sir


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff called matt short?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

maybe matt needs stacked shoes?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

We all need to grow up.
Mud=i dont care and aint listening


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff called matt short?



that and a poo poo head

He gets mean when he's likkered up


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

we need to be leaders?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff=meany


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm gonna change my ways


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Wonder if its too late for me to change


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Can you teach a old dog new tricks


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

i have finally seen the light.......praise jesus


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

We gonna be great leaders


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

First we have to seperate ourselves from the losers, cant fly with the eagles if ya hangin out with Turkeys.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wonder if its too late for me to change



  no comment


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

wonder what Jeff fa fa was drankin.  He should do it again tonight made for funny comments and some great drivel


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff and that 12 yr old scotch got to know one another.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Howdy 


mudracing101 said:


> Jeff and that 12 yr old scotch got to know one another.



Same scotch you had at KMF?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2014)

Lawd have mercy.............
Morning!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy
> 
> 
> Same scotch you had at KMF?



Same brand, diff. bottle.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Lawd have mercy.............
> Morning!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 10, 2014)

Good Friday mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Morning Km, The last two days them Fl. boys been everywhere, campers , fourwheelers, Walmart, deer season is here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

after getting home around 930 last night I heard LMS adn Gage get up around 11:15 ( i was getting ready for bed).  I toldher to go back to bed Id feed hima nd get him to sleep.  get him laidback down around 11:45 and went to bed.  She woke me up at 4 talking bout"will you get up with him?"  I replied, "NO!" and we back to sleep.    Got up this morning to get a shower, she had used all the hot water.

Yup, i shoulda got up at 4... she won


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

keebs and Jeff fa fa should drank on same night=fulla laughs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

miguel?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff C. be drankin outa dat bottle he bought on the secret island. It's gots da voo doo powers.
It sho was a fancy bottle and packaging. My drank don't come in a box all wrapped up. I juss grab the handle.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I worked last night till 830.  Had to drive 45 minutes to the house.  I=tired



We had the phones last night & it RANG ALL NIGHT. Had to go to the jail @ 3am & didn't get back til 4am. Then the puppy started barking @ 6am needing to go out to potty.



Keebs said:


> Lawd have mercy.............
> Morning!



Love the new avi!!! He is sooooo adorable!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey erey buddy..I sho enjoyed being down south this week. It was hard to come bact to the ATL.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C. be drankin outa dat bottle he bought on the secret island. It's gots da voo doo powers.
> It sho was a fancy bottle and packaging. My drank don't come in a box all wrapped up. I juss grab the handle.




That fancy bottle whooped me into a good lather last night.....ouch!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2014)

Yep! Check in before it is lights out


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2014)

Crickett said:


> We had the phones last night & it RANG ALL NIGHT. Had to go to the jail @ 3am & didn't get back til 4am. Then the puppy started barking @ 6am needing to go out to potty.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the new avi!!! He is sooooo adorable!


Thanks............ I look at those eyes and plum melt!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey erey buddy..I sho enjoyed being down south this week. It was hard to come bact to the ATL.


WHOLE 'nuther world, ain't it?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

ya'll straighten up......JeffChiefHoleLeader is in da house


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey erey buddy..I sho enjoyed being down south this week. It was hard to come bact to the ATL.



Hope you enjoyed the 90 degree weather.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey erey buddy..I sho enjoyed being down south this week. It was hard to come bact to the ATL.



The ATL is gettin' on my last nerve.......be glad when i can get out of herra


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

Bad day..............oh well, GO DAWGS.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

jeff had the whole platoon walking in figure 8's


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey....yall follow me!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> The ATL is gettin' on my last nerve.......be glad when i can get out of herra


moving to Tifton? Gonna be muds neighbor?


Hornet22 said:


> Bad day..............oh well, GO DAWGS.



I heard bout that on the radio, crying shame....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

Should have NEVER let Jag pour my dranks.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll be your leader.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm with Stupid.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll be your leader.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

sounds like jag was mixing drinks, jag=leader


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll be your leader.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> WHOLE 'nuther world, ain't it?



That's for sure. 



mudracing101 said:


> Hope you enjoyed the 90 degree weather.



It was nice but y'all got some souped up mosquitos down that way. 



hdm03 said:


> The ATL is gettin' on my last nerve.......be glad when i can get out of herra



Been on my last nerve for a while now. Would love to be able to get away from here too to two.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

If aliens come, we know exactly who to take them too...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> That's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Souf ga skeeters cross breed with turkeys..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

Bogs still awake , he must be working out


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

Nch?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

Gc?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

Gcf?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If aliens come, we know exactly who to take them too...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 10, 2014)

Morning folks.  

Figures I needed to stop by for a short spell.
You know, so is  yall don't forget me an all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

Look whos here!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

I will tell them to kiss it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Figures I needed to stop by for a short spell.
> You know, so is  yall don't forget me an all.



Whats up, Mr Gadget!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Whats up, Mr Gadget!



Not alot Mr. Jeff.

Just been a working and a building things as usuall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Not alot Mr. Jeff.
> 
> Just been a working and a building things as usuall.



I heard that. You need to pop in more often.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Figures I needed to stop by for a short spell.
> You know, so is  yall don't forget me an all.



Hey there stranger. 
O great taker carer of my fav. cuppy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

I am going to sleep this off


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I am going to sleep this off



Hair of the dog, Jeff fa fa. Hair of the dog.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff gets drunk=thinks hes a leader


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

Mud can lead us to GC


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mud can lead us to GC



I lead the buffet line.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

KyDawg+ is a cow leader


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

and goats


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeff gets drunk=thinks hes a leader



He shoulda thrown up the Tarzan video.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

chickens too


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

lol ing


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He shoulda thrown up the Tarzan video.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He shoulda thrown up the Tarzan video.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

lol's all ova the place


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

hfh?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Now we really know why he is called Chief.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

leader?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Chief + dranking= nominated hisself Chief


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

I better quit, and grow up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

i wiosh i could grow up, all i do is grow out


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

hdm03 is gonna be upset once the video of they guy in the creek get deleted...


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

i am extremely immature


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

i used to be, now i just have a twisted humor


----------



## Hankus (Oct 10, 2014)

you jus wish you was twisted


----------



## Hankus (Oct 10, 2014)

I seed ya Maguiver


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hankus


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

I seed you Hankus.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2014)

Guess I need to read back and see what the Chief got into after our phone call . . .


----------



## Hankus (Oct 10, 2014)

hello peoples


----------



## Hankus (Oct 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I need to read back and see what the Chief got into after our phone call . . .



well, it appears we was drinkin together separately, but I was jus not at the keyboard


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I need to read back and see what the Chief got into after our phone call . . .


 so it's all your fault!


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I need to read back and see what the Chief got into after our phone call . . .





Hankus said:


> well, it appears we was drinkin together separately, but I was jus not at the keyboard



Lets jus say it'd been a awesome nite round a fire


----------



## Hankus (Oct 10, 2014)

sho nuff


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

h22 done made 3 post and an epic flop.  Hes being useless today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> so it's all your fault!





I didn't get 'em crunk and make him Kang 'o the world...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

anyone notice how good the girls' balance is n quacks avatar.  shes held that pose for over a week.. i bet shes tired


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I didn't get 'em crunk and make him Kang 'o the world...


you haz influence............. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> anyone notice how good the girls' balance is n quacks avatar.  shes held that pose for over a week.. i bet shes tired


what girl?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> anyone notice how good the girls' balance is n quacks avatar.  shes held that pose for over a week.. i bet shes tired



Marketing is her major.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

i bet her right leg is very strong


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2014)

You need to grow up Louie.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

I need to be a leader too?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I need to be a leader too?





One thing at a time, grow up first.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2014)

Lunch Callllll...................
Board Lunch........... grilled cheekun, tater salad, baked beans (but this guy puts cinnamon in his, eh, not so good), bread & a piece of cake.........


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 10, 2014)

Gay porn, straight porn, it's all good.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> Gay porn, straight porn, it's all good.


wrong thread, idjit..........  you got Billyidus, get outta here............. now where's the spray.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

bigfoot is spun out tooo


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> wrong thread, idjit..........  you got Billyidus, get outta here............. now where's the spray.........



It's just... I went to an Alicia Keys concert over the weekend, and I think I may have gotten high accidentally by a girl with a lip ring.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

I tried, but can't sleep it off. I could see the back of my eye lids.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

poo jeff, gonna be a rough couple hours ahead of you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

oh, diet Dr pepper 4 lunch


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> It's just... I went to an Alicia Keys concert over the weekend, and I think I may have gotten high accidentally by a girl with a lip ring.


well I hope you disinfected good 'for you came in here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I tried, but can't sleep it off. I could see the back of my eye lids.





Try putting that ice pak on yo noggin !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I tried, but can't sleep it off. I could see the back of my eye lids.






Bout the only thing that's gonna help is some hair 'o da dawg !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I tried, but can't sleep it off. I could see the back of my eye lids.


bless yo heart.............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> poo jeff, gonna be a rough couple hours ahead of you


fo real!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Try putting that ice pak on yo noggin !!!


Chief=no.more.letting.Jag.bartend!


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> well I hope you disinfected good 'for you came in here!



it's all good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2014)

Chiefdrunkhole is famous, he's got a Billy thread named after him !!!


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll have the chicken breast...hold the chicken


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Marketing is her major.



  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Bout the only thing that's gonna help is some hair 'o da dawg !!



Fixin to go there! 



Keebs said:


> bless yo heart.............
> 
> fo real!
> 
> Chief=no.more.letting.Jag.bartend!



N.E.V.E.R. A.G.A.I.N.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

yup, no doubt small hand be spun out good fashion


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to go there!
> 
> 
> 
> N.E.V.E.R. A.G.A.I.N.


Never.Say.Never.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I tried, but can't sleep it off. I could see the back of my eye lids.



Might not wanna do the Mother's Finest thing tonight Jeff fa fa.
BUT, Saturday is another day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



Glad somebody got it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might not wanna do the Mother's Finest thing tonight Jeff fa fa.
> BUT, Saturday is another day.



I heard that....






Jag has his 1st game @ 3:45 this afternoon. We didn't find that out till I dropped him off @ the Rec center this morning.

Won't even know where or when he'll play tomorrow because it depends on whether they win or lose today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard that....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, IF you need a place to lay your head Sat. night. We'll be home. Gonna float in da pool and watch feetsball all day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, IF you need a place to lay your head Sat. night. We'll be home. Gonna float in da pool and watch feetsball all day.





You won't be watchin Gurley . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You won't be watchin Gurley . .



I know that Quack.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

Gurly not too smart


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know that Quack.





I hate it for ya'll, I really do.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2014)

I take it all is not well in the football world?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

I was gonna name my next dog GURLEY.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was gonna name my next dog GURLEY.



get a dreat dane, they aint too smart


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> get a dreat dane, they aint too smart



Mine thinks she's a great dane. Mini hot dog that thinks the door has to be WIDE open before she will walk out. LAWD.
She's gonna be 16 this month. Plum white headed and white footed. Eyes are tuning blue.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, IF you need a place to lay your head Sat. night. We'll be home. Gonna float in da pool and watch feetsball all day.



10-4, thanks! Not sure what we are going to do just yet! All I know at this point is the game today and Jag will be done sometime Saturday, no Sunday games.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

I haven't even looked to see what Gurley did.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was gonna name my next dog GURLEY.



I had a dog named Gurley she would catch bass off the beds...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

Ok.....now I see what he did.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I had a dog named Gurley she would catch bass off the beds...




Mine catches a lot of Z's on the couch.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2014)

If any of ya`ll are in the Blakely-Early County area tomorrow, swing by Kolomoki and see us.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

What is Kolomoki?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

hdm03 is a bathroom attendant


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03 is a bathroom attendant



do what????


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2014)

Migmack said:


> What is Kolomoki?





Kolomoki State Park. Big temple mound and several burial mounds that date back to around the 1300s. Nice museum too. Every year they have a festival on the second Saturday in October. We set up and demonstrate primitive skills.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

Here ya go Fuzzy......


43rd Annual Kolomoki Festival
Saturday, Oct 11, 2014 (10 AM to 4 PM)


Enjoy a community event for the entire family at the annual Kolomoki Festival. The festival hosts a variety of Native American Demonstrators, arts and crafts vendors, musical entertainment, dance performances, boat tours, delicious food vendors, a parade, and so much more! The event is sponsored by the Friends of Kolomoki Mounds.

Interested in being a Food/Art and Craft Vendor?
Interested in being a part of the entertainment? 
Please contact the park at: kolomoki.park@dnr.state.ga.us, Attn. Kolomoki Festival.

Admission: Additional Fees may apply for various attractions during the festival
Parking fee: $5
Event Phone: 229-724-2150

Location:
Kolomoki Mounds State Park 
205 Indian Mounds Rd
Blakely, GA 39823-4460
(MapQuest) (Google Maps) 

Directions
GPS Coordinates:
N 31.468633 | W -084.948533
Located 6 miles north of Blakely off U.S. Hwy. 27.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 10, 2014)

My ex lived in Arlington


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

let me know if you need anything else


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

hdm03=very helpful.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I take it all is not well in the football world?





Well, not for uga.  Probably the #1 running back in football allegedly was selling his autograph which is a nono and got suspended for the season.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2014)

Susie's asleep and snoring in my office . .


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

bet she'll toot


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

mine always does


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

but so do i


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2014)

karen936 said:


> My ex lived in Arlington



I`ve worked all over that area. Actually, I`ve worked all over Southwest Georgia...




Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, not for uga.  Probably the #1 running back in football allegedly was selling his autograph which is a nono and got suspended for the season.



That don`t sound real good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, not for uga.  Probably the #1 running back in football allegedly was selling his autograph which is a nono and got suspended for the season.



We know this QUACK.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> If any of ya`ll are in the Blakely-Early County area tomorrow, swing by Kolomoki and see us.



Would like to do that one day bubba, but there is this huge thing called 'lanta twixt me and you. I feel the same as you about having to go thru or around that place


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2014)

Here ya go Nic !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Would like to do that one day bubba, but there is this huge thing called 'lanta twixt me and you. I feel the same as you about having to go thru or around that place



I understand. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Here ya go Nic !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 808662




Dang!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Susie's asleep and snoring in my office . .



How loud?

Just curious because daughter's pup, Bert, snores like I've never heard a dog snore before. Kind of wondering if he doesn't have some kind of sinus condition.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We know this QUACK.




Nic didn't. 





hdm03 said:


> bet she'll toot





Nah, but she did wake herself up snoring so loud.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How loud?
> 
> Just curious because daughter's pup, Bert, snores like I've never heard a dog snore before. Kind of wondering if he doesn't have some kind of sinus condition.





Not loud, just a "soft" snore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

MizT is on the way home and we are going to attempt to beat the traffic headed north out of ATL.

CYL!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks Mo3. 

That's a neat park wish it wasn't so far away.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2014)

Crap, I blew up da page.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic didn't.



Juss messin wiff you.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Would like to do that one day bubba, but there is this huge thing called 'lanta twixt me and you. I feel the same as you about having to go thru or around that place


 naaawww, come like you're coming to bro-in-laws but stay on 75 to Hwy 300 & scoot west........... Kolomoki is an awesome place........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> naaawww, come like you're coming to bro-in-laws but stay on 75 to Hwy 300 & scoot west........... Kolomoki is an awesome place........



Well, there ya go!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2014)

Alrighty then, Dawn took the day off, she's thru snoozin on the couch, take the lil black girl to the vet, picking up my paycheck, and gonna eat somewhere.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, there ya go!


and mostly back roads, ya'll would love the drive even!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Alrighty then, Dawn took the day off, she's thru snoozin on the couch, take the lil black girl to the vet, picking up my paycheck, and gonna eat somewhere.


Tell that pretty girl I said "Hi"!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

Bout time do a dranky drank....make MizT drive. I might beat somebody up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

Mandy, will call tomorrow when we find out what the schedule is.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

jeff gonna be spun out again


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

Gotta go pickup a rental car for next week too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

Doubt I'll bet the traffic


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

wht are you betting the traffic?


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Doubt I'll bet the traffic



Bubba, go thru Stockbridge, Conyers, Monroe, Winder then on to Gainsville. Bet it be quicker


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mandy, will call tomorrow when we find out what the schedule is.





Jeff C. said:


> Doubt I'll bet the traffic



Aint no beating traffic in the ATL. Specially on a Friday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Bubba, go thru Stockbridge, Conyers, Monroe, Winder then on to Gainsville. Bet it be quicker



Well, there ya go.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

Is there something going on with a UGA football player???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Is there something going on with a UGA football player???



NO
Nothing at all. What makes you think THAT

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Is there something going on with a UGA football player???


what'd ya hear?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what'd ya hear?



Something about some feller that likes to write his name on some stuff


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what'd ya hear?


Shhhhhhhh, don't ask.
Nothing. Nothing at all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Something about some feller that likes to write his name on some stuff



I gots lots of names written on stuff in the Bulldawg Room.

LOTS


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

MrsH22 = NCAA violator


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> MrsH22 = NCAA violator



Bet I'd get more than 400.00 for all those names too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

Fie mo minites


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

Gonna get my funk on tonight. Me and ol' Mother's Finest go WAY back. 


Ya'll have a good one.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Something about some feller that likes to write his name on some stuff


ain't heard that............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Shhhhhhhh, don't ask.
> Nothing. Nothing at all.


mums da werd!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gots lots of names written on stuff in the Bulldawg Room.
> 
> LOTS


yeah you do!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bet I'd get more than 400.00 for all those names too.


I KNOW you would!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fie mo minites


I wish I had your schedule!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Yawn , scratch, sniff, .......... what i miss?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yawn , scratch, sniff, .......... what i miss?


ya really, really wanna know?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2014)

stooopid public!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 10, 2014)

Since this is Nic's one and only I can't resist.

Hope ya'lls arrows fly straight, your bullet hits the mark and you live long, healthy and prosporous lives.

Kudos to you good folks. I've enjoyed playing along.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

sweet baby jesus its been busy


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yawn , scratch, sniff, .......... what i miss?



I went ahead and bought a hunting license today. Just in case.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I went ahead and bought a hunting license today. Just in case.



good luck


----------



## Hankus (Oct 10, 2014)

think I'll go get some beer when I go get the truck, somebody done drank all mine


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I went ahead and bought a hunting license today. Just in case.



weather moving in for sure now.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> weather moving in for sure now.


 bless his heart............


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2014)

Time.To.Call.It.A.Day............ G'day folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Keebs wait on me


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Later ya'll.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

Bye folks.....and I think ya'll know what i mean


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

Atl traffic sux


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> and mostly back roads, ya'll would love the drive even!
> 
> Tell that pretty girl I said "Hi"!





Which one, Susie, or Dawn ??




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gonna get my funk on tonight. Me and ol' Mother's Finest go WAY back.
> 
> 
> Ya'll have a good one.






Mandy + GrandMother's Finest = Funky


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2014)

Awful Waffle - $20

Vet - $133

Tractor Supply - $100

Shop - $108


Paycheck - 0


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awful Waffle - $20
> 
> Vet - $133
> 
> ...



$20 at waffle house? Lawd, man. What all did you eat?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> $20 at waffle house? Lawd, man. What all did you eat?





Gal had all her teef, Ima big tipper . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gal had all her teef, Ima big tipper . . .



Hooters would get expensive.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hooters would get expensive.





You just don't know . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awful Waffle - $20
> 
> Vet - $133
> 
> ...



Quack you a Auburn fan?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gal had all her teef, Ima big tipper . . .



herd dat


----------



## Hankus (Oct 10, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Quack you a Auburn fan?



techie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Quack you a Auburn fan?




Er uhm no MackFuzzy, sho ain't, gotta a neice that graduated from there.





Hankus said:


> herd dat




Well, most of 'em were gold.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

I saw an Auburn fan with a ton and Auburn sticker on 520, that looked like Quack


----------



## Hankus (Oct 10, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I saw an Auburn fan with a ton and Auburn sticker on 520, that looked like Quack



Imma hafta pull my bull card on this, once ya seed Unk he don look like nobody else


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> $20 at waffle house? Lawd, man. What all did you eat?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Gal had all her teef, Ima big tipper . . .





Folks, I don't care who you......BUT what Quack just said is DANG FUNNY !!!!!  I think that I might have wet my pants after reading that one.  


Shucks, I'm thinking whatever it was must have been scattered, smothered and covered !!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 10, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Folks, I don't care who you......BUT what Quack just said is DANG FUNNY !!!!!  I think that I might have wet my pants after reading that one.



depends


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

I loled like hdm03 on  sat night skit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I saw an Auburn fan with a ton and Auburn sticker on 520, that looked like Quack





Hankus said:


> Imma hafta pull my bull card on this, once ya seed Unk he don look like nobody else





Geeze, thanks I think neph ???? 




Drankus will be playin the part of Chiefbrodrunkhole tonight . . .


----------



## Hankus (Oct 10, 2014)

cept I cain post the soundtrack


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

EE tinkled him. Make me laugh.Think i tinkled myself too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

Fyi  crying babies arent so adorable.  This boy hates me!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

Think I need a drink too


----------



## Hankus (Oct 10, 2014)

I need another beer, but I'll take a drank while youre fixin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I need another beer, but I'll take a drank while youre fixin



I need one cant have it tho.  On baby duty.  If i drank ill be in deep duty


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I need one cant have it tho.  On baby duty.  If i drank ill be in deep duty





Nancy's nursin . . .


----------



## Hankus (Oct 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nancy's nursin . . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

I ain't lying, saw a guy on 520 in a pick up truck with a gon sticker  that looked like quack right at the wheeler road exit.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

Truck had a gon sticker and and Auburn sticker.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Truck had a gon sticker and and Auburn sticker.





Okay okay, it was me . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay okay, it was me . .



I thought so.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nancy's nursin . . .



Dont get any bright ideas buddy.  You aint touchin my udders


----------



## Hankus (Oct 10, 2014)

that is udderly ridiculous


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 11, 2014)

For the daily wether report:  raining again in the NGA mtns.   surprised?

Well the coffee is made with well water and is brewed and ready to be served.   Speaking of served how goes it Nurse Nancy?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 11, 2014)

OK, I went out to get my newspaper and there is a truck with an Auburn Decal and a GON sticker on it parked in my driveway.  What the heck is going on here????


Gobblin, speaking of some wet stuff this morning.....well hang on to your umbrella because somebody in Georgia is going to get wet this weekend!!!!!

Now, I better partake of a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning.  OH, I loved getting a couple of hours extra sleep this morning too.

Thankfully, somebody locked up the likker cabinet at the Chief's house last night !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 11, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, I went out to get my newspaper and there is a truck with an Auburn Decal and a GON sticker on it parked in my driveway.  What the heck is going on here????
> 
> 
> Gobblin, speaking of some wet stuff this morning.....well hang on to your umbrella because somebody in Georgia is going to get wet this weekend!!!!!
> ...



Hard to hang onto the muzzle loader and the umbrella at the same time.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hard to hang onto the muzzle loader and the umbrella at the same time.




Dat's da truff for sure.  Youd be lucky to hear a little fizzle when you pulled da trigger dis morning .  Ain't no fun trying to get dat ball outa da barrel either.



I really didn't know that it was supposed to rain until around Sunday afternoon though.     That could screw up things for me as I was trying to get all of the bush-hogging completed by tomorrow at the latest.  Earlier in the week, The guy told me that the tractor was badly over-heating because this grass was so tall and so very thick.  He was going to try PLAN B instead and have to go from his 10 ft bush-hog back down to a 6 ft bush-hog possibly.  I haven't talked to him in a couple of days though.  I guess that I will be finding out in a couple of hours.  Sure wish that I had my own tractor, bush-hog, plows etc because I would love to also plant some food plots as well.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for the coffee Gobbelin. It has rained here for 3 days.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 11, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dat's da truff for sure.  Youd be lucky to hear a little fizzle when you pulled da trigger dis morning .  Ain't no fun trying to get dat ball outa da barrell either.
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't know that it was supposed to rain until around Sunday afternoon though.     That could screw up things for me as I was trying to get all of the bush-hogging completed by tomorrow at the latest.  Earlier in the week, The guy told me that the tractor was badly over-heating because this grass was so tall and so very thick.  He was going to try PLAN B instead and have to go from his 10 ft bush-hog back down to a 6 ft bush-hog possibly.  I haven't talked to him in a couple of days though.  I guess that I will be finding out in a couple of hours.  Sure wish that I had my own tractor, bush-hog, plows etc because I would love to also plant some food plots as well.



Raise the bush hog and mow,  then lower and remow if need be.  I've been wanting a small tractor.  Green Inc. although they have been bought out by someone advertises in GON magazine a utility 4 wheel drive 33 hp tractor package with trailer, front end loader, box scrap, and 6 ft rotary mower for $20k.   Not a bad package and I have a neighbor who has a 33 hp 4 wheel Kobota which I am amazed at what it will do for such a low hp tractor.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 11, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks for the coffee Gobbelin. It has rained here for 3 days.



It has rained part of the day everyday since last Sunday here.  It sure has been tough getting any outside work done.

Did you count cows the other night?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

I just counted their ears and divided by 2.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2014)

Morning from the homemade ground blind!! Just got settled in with my 13yr son . He is armed with the savage 243... This is his first hunt of the season due to a heavy load of football and baseball.. anyway good luck to everyone else that might be out trying to get a deer this morning! 
If you get a chance, take a kid hunting, it's an experience you both will never forget!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 11, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I just counted their ears and divided by 2.



Good for you,  me I'm not into heavy math except at work.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

I never count my cows before they hatch.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I never count my cows before they hatch.



Wish I had cows.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Wish I had cows.



They are so high right now I am tempted to sell all of mine. Problem is it would cost to much to replace them and I think I would go stir crazy if I didn't have a few to keep me occupied.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 11, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning from the homemade ground blind!! Just got settled in with my 13yr son . He is armed with the savage 243... This is his first hunt of the season due to a heavy load of football and baseball.. anyway good luck to everyone else that might be out trying to get a deer this morning!
> If you get a chance, take a kid hunting, it's an experience you both will never forget!



That's what my daughter is armed with this morning.  She's sitting in the ground blind with her daddy.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 11, 2014)

There ain't no deer here in middle Georgia


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> There ain't no deer here in middle Georgia



But there be elk in Washington we saw plenty got shots but just couldn't close the deal had my chance but it came to sad end (story in muzzy forum) but 3 old guys had a good time and as I can I'll be telling the story and posting lots of pics.

It was any bull only and of course a cow heard I'd be posting pics here so she wanted to be famous.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2014)

Back at it tonight, shutting erythang down around 2ish, won't have nuttin to do tomorrow night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back at it tonight, shutting erythang down around 2ish, won't have nuttin to do tomorrow night.



nuttin to do but draw a check.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back at it tonight, shutting erythang down around 2ish, won't have nuttin to do tomorrow night.



jus ride round in they trucks


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2014)

anybody get a deer taday


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh what a night.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 11, 2014)

Drank a drank


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Drank a drank



Got that right. Got to bed at 4.am got up at 8.am. Athens is another world. Mother's Finest Rocks. Oh and GO Dawgs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2014)

Jeff fa fa called, he caint hang.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2014)

he cain hang whut


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2014)

We watching LSU andall.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We watching LSU andall.



He let jag tend tha big LSU cup an he'll hang da moon


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 11, 2014)

Woodford - he likes on rocks.  JS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hankus said:


> he cain hang whut



Wiff us. We got ribs on da grill and all.Pool heater is on 83.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wiff us. We got ribs on da grill and all.Pool heater is on 83.



slacker


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back at it tonight, shutting erythang down around 2ish, won't have nuttin to do tomorrow night.






Been chasing this little girl around all day trying to keep her out of trouble!!!............I'm slap wore out!!

She gave us a scare yesterday with throwing up!!..........Trip to see Freddie to make sure she had not contracted Parvo!!

Clean bill of health, and shot to alleviate nausea!!

Annie is back to her normal Wild Child self!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> View attachment 808829
> 
> View attachment 808830
> 
> ...





We saw you in town yesterday in front of CVS, we were on our way to pick Susie from her Uncle Freddie !!!


Glad she's okay.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 12, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> View attachment 808829
> 
> View attachment 808830
> 
> ...



Good lookin pup RUTT
glad she alright.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2014)

This one's 'bout gone, time to start a new one . .


2 mo hours to go !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 12, 2014)

coffee is ready before this one is toast


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2014)

'Mornin GW !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2014)

Gonna ice my back soon as I get home, dang thangs killin me.   I KNEW I shouldn't of helped that guy load that buck on his truck.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna ice my back soon as I get home, dang thangs killin me.   I KNEW I shouldn't of helped that guy load that buck on his truck.



If you are going to do stuff you need to be tough.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2014)

Fine lookin` puppy, Mitch.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2014)

My regards, folks.


----------

